# GM-Insel



## Shahaa (20. September 2007)

Hi Community,
Als ich heute mim twink auf ne Gruppe für Gnome gewartet habe, habe ich ein bisschen mit der ,,Who-Funktion"   gespielt....und sehe da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...anfangs dachte ich, es wäre nur ein bug oder ähnliches....aber als ich die Liste einige male aktualisiert habe, erschien wieder ein Name...

Wer an der echtheit des Bildes zweifelt:
Arsenalprofil meines Twinks

Was meint ihr dazu?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (20. September 2007)

Hmm man munkelt, dass man Spieler, die was böses angestellt haben, auf die GM-Island in einen "verhörraum" portet, um sie über ein Ereignis zu befragen. Ist aber nur eine Legende.
Da hat einfach jemand exploitet punkt aus. Was einzig wunderliche ist, dass da Unbekannt steht und nicht GM-Island als Ort.


----------



## Dalmus (20. September 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Da hat einfach jemand exploitet punkt aus. Was einzig wunderliche ist, dass da Unbekannt steht und nicht GM-Island als Ort.


Nope. Da steht öfter mal "unbekannt", auch wenn entsprechender Spieler in dem Moment nicht an einem verbotenen Ort ist.


----------



## Myrtha (20. September 2007)

Einer aus meiner Gilde ist auch mal durch den Boden gefallen oder sowas ähnliches, da war er auch in "Unbekannt". Von dem her, das gibts öfter, hab da als Hm schon öfter Leute wieder herausgeportet ;-).


----------



## Anderoth (20. September 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nope. Da steht öfter mal "unbekannt", auch wenn entsprechender Spieler in dem Moment nicht an einem verbotenen Ort ist.



Hmm den Spruch "Man lernt nie aus" gibt es nicht umsonst. Habe ich bisher nie erlebt und gesehen. Das wäre ein ziemlich herber Bug im /who-System den Blizzard fixen müsste.


----------



## ApoY2k (20. September 2007)

Als ob sich Blizzard um sowas schert...


----------



## dejaspeed (20. September 2007)

Das ist kein Bug ein "Realm" kann aus mehreren Server bestehen.
Wechselst du die Zone muss der neue Server erst angefragt werden wo sich die spieler befinden was aber erst kommt wenn der spieler bzw sein Rechner mit laden fertig ist und sein char auf der Karte steht.


----------



## maggus (20. September 2007)

Es kommt durchaus öfter vor, dass man in einer unbekannten Zone angezeigt wird, obs ein Bug, oder gar ein Feature ist, weiß ich nicht..

Diese Bild scheint mir aber eher dadurch entstanden zu sein, dass jemand nachträglich z-"GM-Island" ins Eingabefeld geschrieben hat..
Dafür spricht auch, dass auf dem deutschen Client (der ja zweifelsfrei auf dem Bild benutzt wird) keine Zone namens "GM-Island" exisitert, sondern eine "GM-Insel".


----------



## Cheaters (20. September 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Es kommt durchaus öfter vor, dass man in einer unbekannten Zone angezeigt wird, obs ein Bug, oder gar ein Feature ist, weiß ich nicht..
> 
> Diese Bild scheint mir aber eher dadurch entstanden zu sein, dass jemand nachträglich z-"GM-Island" ins Eingabefeld geschrieben hat..
> Dafür spricht auch, dass auf dem deutschen Client (der ja zweifelsfrei auf dem Bild benutzt wird) keine Zone namens "GM-Island" exisitert, sondern eine "GM-Insel".



naja und ich glaube nicht das ein GM Lv.24 ist xD die sind doch alle 70^^ xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (20. September 2007)

Cheaters schrieb:


> naja und ich glaube nicht das ein GM Lv.24 ist xD die sind doch alle 70^^ xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke eher, dass sie lvl 1 sind. Ein GM erstellt sich einen Charakter und der wird dann zur GM-Insel geportet und ausgestattet mit Robe und co. ein lvl up auf 70 ist schlichtweg unnötig für sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k3ks (20. September 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass sie lvl 1 sind. Ein GM erstellt sich einen Charakter und der wird dann zur GM-Insel geportet und ausgestattet mit Robe und co. ein lvl up auf 70 ist schlichtweg unnötig für sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmmm... guck doch ma lieber in den anderen "GM-Threads" nach da steht doch das sie 70 sind...


----------



## PiGrimar (20. September 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Hmm man munkelt, dass man Spieler, die was böses angestellt haben, auf die GM-Island in einen "verhörraum" portet, um sie über ein Ereignis zu befragen. Ist aber nur eine Legende.
> Da hat einfach jemand exploitet punkt aus. Was einzig wunderliche ist, dass da Unbekannt steht und nicht GM-Island als Ort.



Und würd da nicht soweit ausholen, das mit dem (einsperren) kurzfristiger Acc Bann, gab es schonmal auf Meridian 59 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war nicht lustig 2-3 Tage in einem Turm eingespert zu sein bei Wasser und Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flurbman (20. September 2007)

Ich habe einmal mit einem GM gesprochen wegen eines Handelsbugs, und als ich gucke, wo er sich befindet stand da: 0 Spieler online 
Vllt gibt es ja jmd von Aegwynn, der auch schon mal mit dem GM geredet hat, er hieß bei mir Douglosius und wenn man den Namen eingibt, dann kommt man ebenso auf 0 Ergebnisse... also ein GM ist wohl eine Person, die den Server überwacht aber nicht auf dem Server durch die Gegend läuft. 
Oder hat jmd von euch schon einen GM gesprochen?


----------



## Fighter_XP (20. September 2007)

Flurbman schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal mit einem GM gesprochen wegen eines Handelsbugs, und als ich gucke, wo er sich befindet stand da: 0 Spieler online
> Vllt gibt es ja jmd von Aegwynn, der auch schon mal mit dem GM geredet hat, er hieß bei mir Douglosius und wenn man den Namen eingibt, dann kommt man ebenso auf 0 Ergebnisse... also ein GM ist wohl eine Person, die den Server überwacht aber nicht auf dem Server durch die Gegend läuft.
> Oder hat jmd von euch schon einen GM gesprochen?


richtig erkannt, die GM sind nur in sehr seltenen Fällen direkt in WoW.
Normalerweise haben sie ein extra Support-Programm


----------



## Purga (21. September 2007)

Naja ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher das GM's selten in WoW sind...

Gm's haben ja viele Befehle die wir garnicht nutzen können, die fangen meistens mit . an

so gibt es auch den Befehl .visible "wert 1 für ein oder 0 für aus"
sie sind unter uns, die ganze Zeit... vielleicht sogar bei jedem Ticket vor uns, nur sieht sie keiner...

(die können übrigens offlinespieler porten rezzen und werte beliebig verändern... sogar das Wetter ist per Befehl beeinflussbar!

Und soweit ich das weis, antworten GM's meistens ingame, per Character weil sie sich eben manchmal schnell von der Lage eine eigene Übersicht machen müssen

Auch gut das die GM's alle Sprachen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so können sie nämlich jeden Chat (außer /p /w und /g)  per danebenstehen oder im "Channelgebiet" befinden mitverfolgen

Also nehmt euch in Acht ^^ sie sind unter uns... *lacht schrill*

Woher ich das weis? Schonmal ne GM-Befehlsliste durchgelesen... sowas gibts im Internet... und wenn ihr mirs nicht glaubt fragt halt beim nächsten mal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k3ks (21. September 2007)

Purga schrieb:


> Naja ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher das GM's selten in WoW sind...
> 
> Gm's haben ja viele Befehle die wir garnicht nutzen können, die fangen meistens mit . an
> 
> ...



... Schonmal Privatserver gehört? ...


----------



## d3pr1 (22. September 2007)

1. diese ganzen befehle kann und darf ein wirklicher gm von blizzard nicht eingeben
2. blizz mitarbeiter habe einen gm account mit einem level 1 char der ne gm robe trägt mehr nicht (keine superroxxorwaffe oder sonstiges)
3. Die Tickets werden über ne externe software bearbeite die so aussieht wie das irc und nicht über igm
4. igm dürfen gms nur auftreten wenn der boss von denen das erlaubt
5. mit dem unbekannt ist nur nen kleiner bug
6. das man sie nicht findet ist klar die sind ja nicht im game
 warum ich das alles weis?
kenne einen der gm war in frankreich und jetzt wieder hier ist


----------



## k3ks (22. September 2007)

d3pr1 schrieb:


> 1. diese ganzen befehle kann und darf ein wirklicher gm von blizzard nicht eingeben
> 2. blizz mitarbeiter habe einen gm account mit einem level 1 char der ne gm robe trägt mehr nicht (keine superroxxorwaffe oder sonstiges)
> 3. Die Tickets werden über ne externe software bearbeite die so aussieht wie das irc und nicht über igm
> 4. igm dürfen gms nur auftreten wenn der boss von denen das erlaubt
> ...



1. falsch, die befehle gibts es auf einem blizzsrv nicht!
2. Falsch der ist Level 70 (siehe Bilder andere Threads)
3. N / A
4. Falsch -> Ich will mir nicht vorstellen wie viele Anfragen da dann pro Tag kommen
5. Oo kann man das Essen?
6. Falsch, wenn sie Unsichtbar sind sie nicht per /who erreichbar, sollten sie sich jedoch Sichtbar machen werden sie auch in der /who Liste angezeigt.


----------



## Bryon (22. September 2007)

*gähn*

Eure "GM-Befehle" sind die Kommandos einer weit verbreiteten MMOG-Serveremulation. Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die Serversoftware von Blizzard die gleiche Syntax verwendet.

Wenn ihr schon wild spekulieren wollt, dann seid doch bitte ehrlich genug nicht so zu tun als seien das alles Fakten.


----------



## suppaRichie (22. September 2007)

Und wieder mal die LEGENDÄRE GM-Insel.

Das es das Teil gibt ist ja schon lange bekannt, aber den Senf den ihr zum Thema GMs so abgibt ist auch was feines.
Der eine kennt nen GM persönlich, hat wohl auch seine Infos von dem, der nächste wiederlegt 5 von 6 Punkten des Vortexters, wo der dann nur seine Infos her geholt hat^^.
In den offiziellen MMOs die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe, waren GMs, wenn sie denn mal on waren, an ihrer Kleidung klar zu Erkennen, hatten weder einen Gottmodus noch ähnliches. Das einzige was halt selten mal passierte war, das mal grössere Mobgruppen gespawnt wurden damit die Leute mal was zu tun bekamen.
Warum sollte ein GM von Blizz nur lvl 70 haben, wenn doch die Bosse in den Hauptstädten irgendwas mit über lvl 150 haben? die könnten die ja dann nicht mal alleine killen^^. (Witz)
Da ist lvl 1 doch um einiges warscheinlicher. 
Ob unsichtbar oder nicht ist mir eigentlich relativ, ich denke mal das GMs wenn sie im Dienst sind eh selten die Zeit haben um igm zu sein, und falls doch bestimmt nicht für lange.


----------



## Arkoras (22. September 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Und wieder mal die LEGENDÄRE GM-Insel.
> 
> Das es das Teil gibt ist ja schon lange bekannt, aber den Senf den ihr zum Thema GMs so abgibt ist auch was feines.
> Der eine kennt nen GM persönlich, hat wohl auch seine Infos von dem, der nächste wiederlegt 5 von 6 Punkten des Vortexters, wo der dann nur seine Infos her geholt hat^^.
> ...



Bosse haben doch kein lvl 150, die sind einfach nur Boss und haben kein Level! Und die GM müssen keine Bosse killen, das dürfen die nicht mal! Un selbst wenn, dann geben die einen Befehl ein und der Mob fällt um, die müssen den nicht mal angreifen...
Also nochmal: Bosse haben KEIN lvl, ?? BOSS ist ihr level, denn nehmen wir mal an, sie währen 150 oder so, dann würde man die immer verfehlen!!! Selbst mit Level 10000000000000(nur mal angenommen) würde da immer noch ?? Boss da stehen! Das wollte ich nur mal loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (22. September 2007)

Wusst ich doch das es wer falsch verstehn würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und auch für dich nochmal: ES GIBT AUCH FÜR GMs IN DIESEM SPIEL KEIN GOTTMODUS ODER ÄHNLICHE BEFEHLE. Also nix mit befehl eingeben und irgendwer fällt tot um.
Wäre ja auch unfair, sowas machen nur leute die mit lvl 60-70 in schlingen lowis killen wollen.
Woll ich auch nur mal loswerden


----------



## Dalmus (22. September 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Und auch für dich nochmal: ES GIBT AUCH FÜR GMs IN DIESEM SPIEL KEIN GOTTMODUS ODER ÄHNLICHE BEFEHLE. Also nix mit befehl eingeben und irgendwer fällt tot um.


Und nun die große Frage... *trommelwirbel*
Woher nimmst Du diese Weisheit?
Da kann man Capslock einschalten, wie man will, um seinen Aussagen (scheinbar) mehr Gehalt zu verleihen, aber man sollte sie auch begründen.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß bei dem einen oder anderen Firstkill auf den PTRs GMs anwesend waren, die auch mal nachgeholfen haben...


----------



## Bewl (22. September 2007)

Moin Leute,

zuerst die Gm- INsel gibt es wirklich. Dies habe ich durch Efahrungen auf verschiedenen Privat-Servern gemacht bzw. gesehen. Dort werden zum ersten die Spieler hingeportet die in WoW unruhe gebraucht und zum zweiten Acc Tausch aller Art durchgeführt haben.

Desweiteren gibt es dort für die Gm´s Tier 1-6 bzw. Arena Sets und Dungeon Sets. Also das auf deinem Screenshot war kein Fake sondern die Wahrheit.

Ok hoffe ich konnte euch weiterhelfen. Bei Fragen entweder mich persönlich anschreiben oder ins Forum hier.

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Dalmus (22. September 2007)

Bewl schrieb:


> Ok hoffe ich konnte euch weiterhelfen. Bei Fragen entweder mich persönlich anschreiben oder ins Forum hier.


Joa, Frage: Dir ist klar, daß Deine Behauptungen haltlos sind?
Natürlich abgesehen von der Behauptung, daß die GM-Insel existiert, aber a) war dieser Punkt gelaube ich geklärt und b) wer sprach denn von bösen Privatservern?


----------



## suppaRichie (22. September 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß bei dem einen oder anderen Firstkill auf den PTRs GMs anwesend waren, die auch mal nachgeholfen haben...



Jop, meinst du? Das glaube ich nicht Tim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum sollten GMs einen solchen Befehl haben, und was sollen die damit anstellen?
Das sind Befehle die es auf Privatservern gibt, aber eher nicht auf offiziellen Servern. 
Warum ist auch ganz einfach erkärt. Sie müssten nicht mal igm on kommen um irgendein Monster im aus dem Spiel zu entfernen, GMs haben da ganz andere Möglichkeiten. 
Mein Gehalt bezieh ich auserdem nicht über die Capslocktaste. Mein Weisheiten kommen daher das ich mich einfach mal Informiere bevor ich Gerüchte verbreiten will.


----------



## Dalmus (22. September 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Jop, meinst du? Das glaube ich nicht Tim.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa, das meine ich Al. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




suppaRichie schrieb:


> Warum sollten GMs einen solchen Befehl haben, und was sollen die damit anstellen?


Sie sollten ihn haben, um Monster zu killen und was sollten sie damit anstellen? Richtig: Monster töten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




suppaRichie schrieb:


> Das sind Befehle die es auf Privatservern gibt, aber eher nicht auf offiziellen Servern.


Gerüchteweise gibt es solche Befehle auf Privatservern, allerdings kann _ich_ das nicht aus erster Hand bestätigen. Und da ich kein GM bin, kann ich auch weder kontrollieren, noch bestätigen, noch dementieren, daß es derartige Befehle auch für die GMs auf den offiziellen Servern gibt.


suppaRichie schrieb:


> Warum ist auch ganz einfach erkärt. Sie müssten nicht mal igm on kommen um irgendein Monster im aus dem Spiel zu entfernen, GMs haben da ganz andere Möglichkeiten.


Dann wirst Du mir jetzt sicher erklären, welche Möglichkeiten das sind?
Ich stolpere über einen verbugten Mob, sagen wir ein Hexenmeister der Todesschatten. Nun schreibe ich ein Ticket und der GM liest es. Wie identifiziert er nun den bestimmten verbugten Hexenmeister eindeutig, wenn nicht ingame?


suppaRichie schrieb:


> Mein Gehalt bezieh ich auserdem nicht über die Capslocktaste. Mein Weisheiten kommen daher das ich mich einfach mal Informiere bevor ich Gerüchte verbreiten will.


Und wo hast Du Dich diesbezüglich informiert? Wenn Du schon das Gerücht verbreitest, daß es besagte Befehle auf den offiziellen Realms nicht gibt, dann sollte auf eine derartige Aussage wie die zitierte, nun eine Quellenangabe folgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bewl (22. September 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Joa, Frage: Dir ist klar, daß Deine Behauptungen haltlos sind?
> Natürlich abgesehen von der Behauptung, daß die GM-Insel existiert, aber a) war dieser Punkt gelaube ich geklärt und b) wer sprach denn von bösen Privatservern?



Hallo,

gut ok die Vermutung ist da aber denkst du das die Gm´s einfach den ganzen tag mit einem char on sind und sie stehen nur auf einem Platz und versuchen dir zu helfen wenn du Probleme hast ?? Wohl eher weniger. Es stimmt das ich es nicht genau beweißen kann, den ich sagte ja das ich es auf einem privat server gesehen habe aber ich denke das es sehr nah liegt das es einen Platz gibt an dem sich die Gm´s befinden und Spass haben können ( zum Teil auch mit den Tier sets ).

Ok hoffe auf weitere Antworten.

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Dalmus (22. September 2007)

Bewl schrieb:


> gut ok die Vermutung ist da aber denkst du das die Gm´s einfach den ganzen tag mit einem char on sind und sie stehen nur auf einem Platz und versuchen dir zu helfen wenn du Probleme hast ?? Wohl eher weniger.


Richtig, sie werden am Rechner sitzen und mit anderen Tools ihre Tickets abarbeiten.


Bewl schrieb:


> Es stimmt das ich es nicht genau beweißen kann, den ich sagte ja das ich es auf einem privat server gesehen habe aber ich denke das es sehr nah liegt das es einen Platz gibt an dem sich die Gm´s befinden und Spass haben können ( zum Teil auch mit den Tier sets ).


Den Platz gibt's sicher... Das Bistrot nebenan, die Kaffeeküche... etc.
Dummerweise bin ich kein GM und weiß daher nicht, was sich so alles auf der GM-Insel findet - trotzdem glaube ich nicht, daß es auf den offiziellen Realms dort für die GMs einen Händler gibt, bei dem man sich T6 kaufen kann. Wozu auch?


----------



## suppaRichie (22. September 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sie sollten ihn haben, um Monster zu killen und was sollten sie damit anstellen? Richtig: Monster töten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Um einen Mob zu töten??? 
Da du ja mindestens und wenn nicht sogar noch länger....Sollte ein GM irgendwann mal einen Mob, Boss oder sonst was gekillt haben würde es in irgendnem Forum oder offizielen Seiten stehn. Weil es müsste ja wer mitbekommen haben.

Lass mal überlegen was passiert wenn du ein Ticket geschrieben hast.
Erst mal wirste ja gefragt wann und wo du diesem fiesen Hexenmeister begegnet bist, mehr braucht ein GM sichlich nicht um dann in dem Wirrwar des Internet genau die Stelle auf dem Server zu finden wo du und der Hexer das Blinddate hatten. Ähnlich geht es auch wenn ein Botgemeldet wird, da kommt kein GM um den Bot zu fragen ob er was illegales macht. Denke ich mal, du wirst es kaum glauben aber ich bin auch kein GM.

Wo mein Informationen her sind: na ganz einfach Foren und ein paar Private Quellen die hier niemand was angehn. Aber ich wiedeerhole mich auch gern für dich:
Sollte ein GM irgendwo ein Monster Spieler oder sonstwas Killen wird dieses nicht ohne Zeugen passieren, und die wiederum sind ja wie alte Klatschweiber und würden ihre sichtung ja sowas von in den Foren von loswerden wollen usw.

Aber mal um das ganze zu entschärfen, weil ich bin ja ein harmoniesüchtiges Menschlein.
Sollte es einen solchen Modus oder Befehl oder ähnliches geben, dürften GMs das ganze mit sicherheit nicht benutzen, weil das Missbrauchsrisiko ganz einfach zu gross wäre. Von daher sagt einfach schon die Logik das es einen solchen Befehl/Modus nicht g eben wird, vor allem weil es unkomplizierter gehn dürfte wenn ein Mob irgendwo entfernt werden müsste. Ich habe auch nie gesagt das GMs nich on kommen und mit ihren Chars mal spazieren gehn, mit sicherheit aber nicht um irgendwelche Mobs zu killen.


----------



## Dalmus (22. September 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Da du ja mindestens und wenn nicht sogar noch länger....Sollte ein GM irgendwann mal einen Mob, Boss oder sonst was gekillt haben würde es in irgendnem Forum oder offizielen Seiten stehn. Weil es müsste ja wer mitbekommen haben.


a) Muß es nicht zwingend jemand mitbekommen, wenn ein GM einen Mob killt.
b) Und wenn's jemand mitbekommt: Who cares? Für mich würde das zum normalen Job eines GMs gehören, also warum sollte ich es in eime Forum schreiben, geschweige denn andere dazu animieren, das auf irgendeine News-Seite zu setzen?
c) Stand bei irgendeinem "First"-Kill auf dem PTR bei irgendeinem Boss imho dabei, daß er zwar schon vorher bereits gefallen sei, aber beim Kill zuvor ein oder mehrere GMs bei den Adds etwas "unterstützt" hätten und somit der jetztige Kill als Firstkill gewertet werde.


suppaRichie schrieb:


> Lass mal überlegen was passiert wenn du ein Ticket geschrieben hast.
> Erst mal wirste ja gefragt wann und wo du diesem fiesen Hexenmeister begegnet bist, mehr braucht ein GM sichlich nicht um dann in dem Wirrwar des Internet genau die Stelle auf dem Server zu finden wo du und der Hexer das Blinddate hatten. Ähnlich geht es auch wenn ein Botgemeldet wird, da kommt kein GM um den Bot zu fragen ob er was illegales macht. Denke ich mal, du wirst es kaum glauben aber ich bin auch kein GM.


Wenn Du keiner bist, woher weißt Du das dann alles? Ein GM recherchiert also im Internet, wenn ich ein Ticket wegen eines verbugten Mobs schreibe... Aha.
Und daß er nicht ins Game kommen _muß_ um einen gemeldeten Bot zu befragen, da stimme ich mit Dir überein. Wüßte auch nicht wo ich etwas derartiges behauptet hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




suppaRichie schrieb:


> Wo mein Informationen her sind: na ganz einfach Foren und ein paar Private Quellen die hier niemand was angehn. Aber ich wiedeerhole mich auch gern für dich:
> Sollte ein GM irgendwo ein Monster Spieler oder sonstwas Killen wird dieses nicht ohne Zeugen passieren, und die wiederum sind ja wie alte Klatschweiber und würden ihre sichtung ja sowas von in den Foren von loswerden wollen usw.


Um es nochmal zu wiederholen:
a) "wird dieses nicht ohne Zeugen passieren" - Warum nicht? Ich gehe nachts farmen, melde irgendwann einen Mob, der schon seit Tagen vor sich rumwackelt und auf Entkommen steht und irgendwann renn ich an der Stelle wieder vorbei und der Mob ist tot... Hm, "/say Hallo? Hat hier wer was gesehen?"
b) Und selbst wenn ich sehe wie der Mob plötzlich tot umfällt. Dann farme ich weiter und freue mich, daß ich einen Mob mehr hab, wenn ich das nächste mal an der Stelle vorbei komme. Warum zum Henker sollte das für mich so interessant sein, daß ich das gleich allen erzähle und es in jedem Forum verbreite?
Für mich hat das nicht mehr Informationsgehalt als ein erfolgreicher Hogger-Raid.


suppaRichie schrieb:


> Aber mal um das ganze zu entschärfen, weil ich bin ja ein harmoniesüchtiges Menschlein.
> Sollte es einen solchen Modus oder Befehl oder ähnliches geben, dürften GMs das ganze mit sicherheit nicht benutzen, weil das Missbrauchsrisiko ganz einfach zu gross wäre.


Warum wäre das Mißbrauchsrisiko zu hoch?


suppaRichie schrieb:


> Von daher sagt einfach schon die Logik das es einen solchen Befehl/Modus nicht g eben wird, vor allem weil es unkomplizierter gehn dürfte wenn ein Mob irgendwo entfernt werden müsste.


Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, was es unkomlizierteres geben sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




suppaRichie schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie gesagt das GMs nich on kommen und mit ihren Chars mal spazieren gehn, mit sicherheit aber nicht um irgendwelche Mobs zu killen.


Mit Sicherheit nicht um aus Spass an der Sache irgendwelche Mobs zu killen. Bei verbugten Mobs, die gemeldet wurden, frage ich mich was unkomplizierter wäre, aber auf das Lesen der Antwort muß ich leider heute dann verzichten. *schnüff*
Muß leider gleich weg und es wird eine lange Nacht, aber ich freue mich auf morgen Mittag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (22. September 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Aber mal um das ganze zu entschärfen, weil ich bin ja ein harmoniesüchtiges Menschlein.
> Sollte es einen solchen Modus oder Befehl oder ähnliches geben, dürften GMs das ganze mit sicherheit nicht benutzen, weil das Missbrauchsrisiko ganz einfach zu gross wäre. Von daher sagt einfach schon die Logik das es einen solchen Befehl/Modus nicht g eben wird, vor allem weil es unkomplizierter gehn dürfte wenn ein Mob irgendwo entfernt werden müsste. Ich habe auch nie gesagt das GMs nich on kommen und mit ihren Chars mal spazieren gehn, mit sicherheit aber nicht um irgendwelche Mobs zu killen.



Genau das sage ich doch: Sie haben irgendwelche Befehle, die sie allerdings nicht benutzen dürfen, denn nicht jeder Gamemaster kann alles. (zB.: Der eine GM kann Sachen wiederherstellen, dem sein Chef kann Sachen wiederherstellen und Charktere und dem sein Chef wiederum kann Sachen wiederherstellen, NPCs spawnen lassen, Charaktere wiederherstellen und Leute killen usw...) Also NICHT jeder GM kann alles...


----------



## suppaRichie (22. September 2007)

Na denn mal viel Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber noch aufn Weg wir reden hier von einem Programm das geschrieben wurde und im Internet gespielt wird. Auf irgendwelchen Servern zwischengespeichert wird usw. Da hat man schnell was gefunden was man kontrolieren müsste und falls nicht kann man auch mal kurz einloggen und nachschaun, wie du ja schon erwähnt hast aber auch nur dann wenns anders nicht leichter gehn würde. 
Den Missbrauch hast du eigentlich selbst erwähnt, bei diesem Bosskill, wenn es denn wirklich so war. Damit meine ich nicht das du lügst oder was falsches erzählst. Nur gibts da einen Wiederspruch, wenn GMs diesen befehl haben warum haben sie den nicht benutzt um den Boss oder die Adds zu killen? wenn sie doch da waren um zu helfen?
Was die erwähnten Zeugen angeht:
Ist doch genau hier das Thema, und nicht nur in diesem Forum sondern in allen (glaub ich), das viele erzählen was GMs angeblichg alles können und tun, aber niemand es bezeugen kann, und auch du hättest es im zusamenhang dieses Threads bezeugt wenn du es hättest können, und der wackelnde Mob hat wohl jeder von uns schon gesehn, der wird mit sicherheit nicht gekillt. Das liegt auch meist an deiner Verbindung oder Lag, genau wie man in den Städten hier und da mal wen sieht der mit grosser Hingabe versucht eine Wand einzurennen. Der Spieler selbst befindet sich aber auf seinem Rechner wo ganz anders und merkt nicht mal das er auf deinem Rechner Wände einreist.


----------



## suppaRichie (22. September 2007)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Genau das sage ich doch: Sie haben irgendwelche Befehle, die sie allerdings nicht benutzen dürfen, denn nicht jeder Gamemaster kann alles. (zB.: Der eine GM kann Sachen wiederherstellen, dem sein Chef kann Sachen wiederherstellen und Charktere und dem sein Chef wiederum kann Sachen wiederherstellen, NPCs spawnen lassen, Charaktere wiederherstellen und Leute killen usw...) Also NICHT jeder GM kann alles...


Soweit ich weis gibt es in WoW nur GMs und GMManger (heist das glaub ich).
Ich hole mal was aus. Es gab in einem anderen MMO mal den Fall das ein GM anderen Spieler geholfen hat in einer Art wie er es nicht durfte, was natürlich zu richtig Ärger führte, erst regten sich andere Spieler auf, und als die Betreiber herausfanden das der GM was nicht erlaubtes getan hat, regten die sich auf und derGM war Arbeitslos. Ist aber schon was her.
Also warum sollten Befehle für GMs eingebaut werden die sie nicht benutzen dürfen? Irgendwer kennt immer einen GM, und der versucht natürlich auch vorteile raus zu schlagen, je nachdem wei gut diese bekanntschaft ist könnte der GM sich darauf einlassen..... Der Rattenschwanz würde immer länger werden, und wenn es öffentlich wird (und das wird es immer irgendwann) und genau um das auszuschliesen, wird es solche Befehle nicht für GMs geben, vieleicht in der Herarschie ganz oben, wo wir kleine Spieler als Ameisen wargenommen werden wird es einen geben der einen solchen befehl hat, aber bestimmt kein GM dem wir unsere Tickets schicken.


----------



## ApoY2k (22. September 2007)

Muss ich suppaRichie allerdings zustimmen. Es ist, einfach gesagt, nicht sinnvoll, für normale GMs solche "gottgleichen" Befehle einzuführen. Ich bin mir desweiteren sicher (natürlich kann ich es in keinster Weise bestätigen), dass es in WoW nicht nur den einfachen GM gibt, sondern mit Sicherheit sehr viel mehr Stufen eingebaut sind, bis hin zum absoluten Spieladmin, der einfach alles kann.

GMs gehören sicher nicht dazu. Die haben ihre lustigen hin- und herteleport Sachen und können sich unsichtbar machen. Das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## Arkoras (22. September 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis gibt es in WoW nur GMs und GMManger (heist das glaub ich).
> Ich hole mal was aus. Es gab in einem anderen MMO mal den Fall das ein GM anderen Spieler geholfen hat in einer Art wie er es nicht durfte, was natürlich zu richtig Ärger führte, erst regten sich andere Spieler auf, und als die Betreiber herausfanden das der GM was nicht erlaubtes getan hat, regten die sich auf und derGM war Arbeitslos. Ist aber schon was her.
> Also warum sollten Befehle für GMs eingebaut werden die sie nicht benutzen dürfen? Irgendwer kennt immer einen GM, und der versucht natürlich auch vorteile raus zu schlagen, je nachdem wei gut diese bekanntschaft ist könnte der GM sich darauf einlassen..... Der Rattenschwanz würde immer länger werden, und wenn es öffentlich wird (und das wird es immer irgendwann) und genau um das auszuschliesen, wird es solche Befehle nicht für GMs geben, vieleicht in der Herarschie ganz oben, wo wir kleine Spieler als Ameisen wargenommen werden wird es einen geben der einen solchen befehl hat, aber bestimmt kein GM dem wir unsere Tickets schicken.



Endlich hast du es erfasst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Genau dass wollte ich damit doch sagen, die GMs die unsere Tickets beantworten können das sicher nicht, aber die hoch GMs (Manager) schon. Na ja, vielleicht planen die GMs ja eine Verschwörung und werden bald die Brennende Legion stürzen und selbst die Herrschaft über Azeroth übernehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder auch nicht^^).

mfg Arkoras


----------



## Noxiel (22. September 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> a) Muß es nicht zwingend jemand mitbekommen, wenn ein GM einen Mob killt.
> b) Und wenn's jemand mitbekommt: Who cares? Für mich würde das zum normalen Job eines GMs gehören, also warum sollte ich es in eime Forum schreiben, geschweige denn andere dazu animieren, das auf irgendeine News-Seite zu setzen?
> c) Stand bei irgendeinem "First"-Kill auf dem PTR bei irgendeinem Boss imho dabei, daß er zwar schon vorher bereits gefallen sei, aber beim Kill zuvor ein oder mehrere GMs bei den Adds etwas "unterstützt" hätten und somit der jetztige Kill als Firstkill gewertet werde.



Um diese leidige Gespräch abzukürzen. Ich habe etwas recherchiert und auch die Antwort zur dieser höchst interessanten Frage gefunden. Dalmus hat schon ganz recht, ich kann mich nämlich auch erinnern in der Vergangenheit derartiges gelesen zu haben, GameMaster haben Top-Gilden auf den PTRs aktiv geholfen Inhalte aus den Instanzen kennenzulernen.

Tigole höchstpersönlich war mit DnT im Black Temple und hat einige der Bossmobs per Death-Touch ins Jenseits befördert.

Hier ein Ausschnitt von Tigole, wie er sich für die Teilnahme an den PTR für Patch 1.11 bedankt


> quick and simple thanks to everyone who helped test patch 1.11 on the Public Test Realms. It's amazing to see that we all share the same dedication for making this game great. With the nature of the MMORPG and quick-turnaround patching, we can never promise that things will be flawless. But we'll do our best to fix bugs as quickly as possible and show expediency with any tuning issues that might arise.
> 
> Just so you know, our internal testing efforts are ongoing. Our QA raid team has spent many hours on every encounter in Naxxramas. Now, they're focused on Sapphiron and Kel'Thuzad -- the encounters which saw the least amount of testing on the PTR's *(unless you count death touch hacking your way through the dungeon =P).* Even after patch 1.11 goes live, our internal team will continue to work on the unbeaten encounters in Naxx to ensure the best possible tuning. It's always hard to get cutting edge content perfect, but we'll do our best to be responsive should any problems rise to the surface.
> 
> No promises as to when the patch is going live, but if I were you, I'd start working on that Argent Dawn rep by tomorrow -- either that or pillage the guild bank while the pillaging is good.


Quellen:
 - 1 - 
 - 2 - 


Was viele vergessen, Gamemaster haben einen gewöhnlichen Arbeitsvertrag mit Blizzard geschlossen, warum sollte man ihnen also nicht die selben gottgleichen Mächte geben, wenn ein Missbrauch entsprechend geahndet wird? Es sollte natürlich klar sein, dass dennoch die absolut letzte Instanz nicht bei einem Gamemaster liegt. Aber ein Bürokaufmann ist ja auch nicht in der Geschäftsleitung.


----------



## goxx (22. September 2007)

Passt hier jetzt zwar nicht zum Thema, aber ich habe heute auch einen GM gesehen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shady88 (22. September 2007)

ICH WILL AUCH!!!!

Ihr habt immer voll Glück ;´(


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Na denn mal viel Spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nie was anderes behauptet. Völligge Übereinstimmung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




suppaRichie schrieb:


> Den Missbrauch hast du eigentlich selbst erwähnt, bei diesem Bosskill, wenn es denn wirklich so war. Damit meine ich nicht das du lügst oder was falsches erzählst. Nur gibts da einen Wiederspruch, wenn GMs diesen befehl haben warum haben sie den nicht benutzt um den Boss oder die Adds zu killen? wenn sie doch da waren um zu helfen?


Noxiel hat ja bereits Quellen zitiert, wo aktiv von Tigole eingegriffen wurde (Danke Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Nun könnte man meinen "Nagut, der Tigole darf das, der ist ja ein bisserl mehr als ein GM", aber auch die können das: warcraft-wire.com/?cat=1566 (Die Seite wollte bei mir nicht, liegt aber auch im google-cache: )


suppaRichie schrieb:


> [...] und der wackelnde Mob hat wohl jeder von uns schon gesehn, der wird mit sicherheit nicht gekillt. Das liegt auch meist an deiner Verbindung oder Lag, genau wie man in den Städten hier und da mal wen sieht der mit grosser Hingabe versucht eine Wand einzurennen. Der Spieler selbst befindet sich aber auf seinem Rechner wo ganz anders und merkt nicht mal das er auf deinem Rechner Wände einreist.


Nein, nein, da vermischt Du 2 verschiedene Phänomene. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verbugte Mobs liegen nicht an der Internetverbindung. Aber Du hast wahrscheinlich Recht, da wird der GM meist nur resetten, was aber von der Schwere des Eingriffs auf's Gleiche rauskommt.


----------



## Renegard X (23. September 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Und wieder mal die LEGENDÄRE GM-Insel.
> 
> Leute, geht auf Youtube.com un guckt euch da die GM videos an.
> Die sagen alles; ein GM startet mit lvl 1 und gibt einen befehl für lvl up, equip und gold ein, usw.
> ...


----------



## Silenzz (1. Oktober 2007)

muesste man dann nicht rein theoretisch auch als normaler spieler da hin kommen, wenn man auch zum berg hyjal gehen kann :s

Nur ein Gedankengang von mir mich bitte net zur schnecke macen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (1. Oktober 2007)

So mal meine 2 Cent zu "GM's ingame, Befehle etc."

Als ich noch meinen Magier auf Nethersturm aktiv hatte, habe ich im Schergrat gequestet. Bei der Höhle, in die man mit dieser Verkleidung rein muss (Name hab ich grad nicht parat), fliegt doch immer dieser schwarze Elitedrache rum.

Als ich da nun vor Ort war, habe ich gesehen, dass sich das arme Tier seinen Schweif in einem Baum eingeklemmt hatte (also verbugt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich habe ein Ticket geschrieben, der GM hat das Tier befreit. Das interessante dabei war: als der Drache nicht mehr verbuggt war, hat er gleich einen der Raben gegrillt, und der GM hat mir sinngemäß geflüstert: "Oh, der arme Rabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

". Also muss er das Ganze ingame beobachtet haben, oder er selbst hat den Drachen gesteuert.

Ja, ich weiss, beweis es oder es ist nie passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Screenshots sind nur auf meinem Rechner daheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hoazl (1. Oktober 2007)

Hehe nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mal eingegeben "/who 60-70" ... Lustigerweise sind mir keine Spieler zwischen Lvl. 60 und 70 aufgelistet worden, sondern ein 70er Nachtelf Druide im Gebiet "GM-Insel" ... Konnt Ihn sogar anflüstern, hat aber nix geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal ist mir und meinen Freunden in Nagrand ein 70er Ork übern Weg gelaufen. Nachdem ich mich gefragt habe, "Wieso kann ich den ****** nochmal nicht angreifen?" hab ich das <GM> vorm Namen entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, WoW ist voller Geheimnisse ^^

MFG


----------



## Myhordi (1. Oktober 2007)

k3ks schrieb:


> ... Schonmal Privatserver gehört? ...


DDie sind Verboten ^^
Wetter per gm omg^^


----------



## k3ks (1. Oktober 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> DDie sind Verboten ^^
> Wetter per gm omg^^



Ja, deshalb hab ich das ja gesagt, Privateserver und BLizzard server haben zusammen nichts und überhaupt nichts zu tun!


----------



## Abbidon (1. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Jop, meinst du? Das glaube ich nicht Tim.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In der tat gab es fälle wo GM´s geholfen haben.
Jüngstes bespiel war "Black Tempel" auf dem Testserver damals, wo der GM ein Boss gelegt hat der wohl noch etwas buggy war....damit die Gilde den nächsten Boss tryen konnte.
Sicherlich kommt jetzt die Frage "WARUM sollte ein GM das tun???", und die antwort ist recht Simpel.
Er hat den Boss entfernt um zu sehen wie sich die leute an dem nächsten schlagen, um infos zu bekommen ob der Encounter auch so funktioniert wie es gedacht war!!!
Ist halt die frage ob Testserver eine ausnahme darstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2007)

Abbidon schrieb:


> In der tat gab es fälle wo GM´s geholfen haben.
> Jüngstes bespiel war "Black Tempel" auf dem Testserver damals, wo der GM ein Boss gelegt hat der wohl noch etwas buggy war....damit die Gilde den nächsten Boss tryen konnte.
> Sicherlich kommt jetzt die Frage "WARUM sollte ein GM das tun???", und die antwort ist recht Simpel.
> Er hat den Boss entfernt um zu sehen wie sich die leute an dem nächsten schlagen, um infos zu bekommen ob der Encounter auch so funktioniert wie es gedacht war!!!
> ...



Die Frage wurde schon ausführlich von Dalmus und meiner Wenigkeit geklärt.


----------



## Seju (1. Oktober 2007)

was hier manche leute für einen müll schreiben.

also rum ersten

Die GMs auf den BLizzardservern sind nicht lvl 1 sondern lvl 70
Follgendes Bild ist auf einem Ofii-server entstanden
http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/7276/wo...07221338oh6.jpg
(situation war follgende: Exploit auf die Kriche in SW was ein ally wahrscheinlich per ticket gemeldet hat und so kam es dann dazu das der GM online kam)

Zum Thema Gm Commands
die frage kann ich nicht beantworten
aber was ich beantworten kann mit sicherheit ist das sie in der lage sind einfach Mobs/bosse zu killen wie schon "Abbidon" geschrieben hast ist das beste beispiel der "Black Tempel"patch auf den PTR
dort ham sie nähmlich öfters die Bosse "death touched"


zu guter letzt die Sache mit dem GM ingame
Sie sind nicht dann ingame wenn es ihr "boss" erlaubt sondern nur dann wenn sie es müssen
(z.b hab ich mal ein GM Ticket gemacht zu einem Mob in Shadowmoon Vally der verbuggt war und damit er es überprüfen konnte kam er ingame um sich den Mob anzuschaun)

falls ich mit irgendeiner behauptung falsch liege 
flamt mich ich steh drauf wenn kleine kinder mich flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long 
seju


----------



## Darthanubis (1. Oktober 2007)

Seju schrieb:


> Die GMs auf den BLizzardservern sind nicht lvl 1 sondern lvl 70



also ich spiele auf einem offiziellen server!!! und GMs müssen nicht 70 sein. sie können durchaus mit level 1 alles machen was sie wollen^^ siehe unten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (1. Oktober 2007)

Darthanubis schrieb:


> also ich spiele auf einem offiziellen server!!! und GMs müssen nicht 70 sein. sie können durchaus mit level 1 alles machen was sie wollen^^ siehe unten
> 
> <bild>


Womit dieser Punkt dann wohl auch endgültig geklärt sein dürfte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren schließe ich mich selbstverständlich Noxiel an...


----------



## -Misanthrop- (1. Oktober 2007)

ich würd einfach mal sagen applaus an: Dalmus !!!
-unteranderem-
wegen dem nachfragen und nachhacken um den leuten den blödsinn auszutreiben.

und besonderen applaus an: Noxiel ich sehe viele anständige, vernünftige beiträge von dir, die den anderen immerwieder den wind aus den segeln nimmt
in einem "geistigen - duell" nimmt es wohl so leicht keiner mit dir auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich find´s einfach toll auch noch leute hier zu erleben die nicht nur geistigen dünnschiss von sich geben...

vote Noxiel 4tw ^^

"an den rest" glaubt einfach nicht jeden mist den ihr mitbekommt oder der euch erzählt wird...
sucht selbst mal im internet... vieles ergibt sich von selbst... 

nur ein kleiner beitrag von mir aber ich bin neu hab keine ahnung und bin sowieso ein noob ^^


>rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa 
Misanthrop   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheyadriel (29. Oktober 2007)

test der beweist dass das blödsinn ist..
gebt bei wer folgendes ein: 

z-"Dummblödland" 

.. da werdet ihr auch irgendwen finden der in der zone unbekannt hockt.. ^^


----------



## kolesh (29. Oktober 2007)

*schaut kurz rein*

*nimmt Rheyadriel die Schaufel weg*

*verbuddelt den Thread wieder*

*geht*


----------



## EriCartman12 (29. Oktober 2007)

Mh ich glaube auch an einen Bug...

Aber ma ganz neben bei, wie heißt das Add-On, wo ich sehe, wie lagne noch was CD hat?

Mfg


----------



## derpainkiller (29. Oktober 2007)

.gmon

damit wird man als nicht online angezeigt als GM


----------



## kolesh (29. Oktober 2007)

*schaut nochmal rein*

*haut den letzten postern die schaufel über*

*vergräbt den thread nochmal*

*stampft die erde fest*

*geht*

( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dalmus (29. Oktober 2007)

@kolesh: Et nutzt nix. Die buddeln hier mit den Händen weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





derpainkiller schrieb:


> .gmon
> 
> damit wird man als nicht online angezeigt als GM


Ich glaube (hoffe) die wenigsten hier spielen auf einem Mangos-Server...


----------



## Gevater (29. Oktober 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass sie lvl 1 sind. Ein GM erstellt sich einen Charakter und der wird dann zur GM-Insel geportet und ausgestattet mit Robe und co. ein lvl up auf 70 ist schlichtweg unnötig für sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





GMs sind 70 und tragen ne extra gm robe. hab mal von einem nen item wieder gekriegt


----------



## kolesh (29. Oktober 2007)

Gevater schrieb:


> GMs sind 70 und tragen ne extra gm robe. hab mal von einem nen item wieder gekriegt



Und wo ist der Zeppelin mit den Leuten, die das interessiert?


----------



## Jácks (29. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z72_-yAPhlc

um 1 klarzustellen ich habe wirklich(kein scherz)schonmal wegen eines problems einen gm getroffen.Der kam wie aus dem nichts hat mit mir gelabert.Er war übrigens lvl 70(hatte aber nur robe&kapuze)Und konnte viele lustige dinge machen und hat mir was geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG Jacks


----------



## GunSchot (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich war am Samstag den 27.10.2007 mit meinem Orc Jäger im Alteractal auf dem Server Der Abyssische Rat im Realmpool Schattenbrand.

Dort war ganz plötzlich ein Allie und ist vom Berg gesprungen über dem ersten Tur, den die Horde erobern muss. Ich bekam diesen Char ins Target und stellte fest es war ein level Totenkopf für mich. Ich nehme an es war ein level 70 Char is ja klar, ne! Aber er hatte noch GM kluft an und war sofort wieder weg.

Echt lustig das die GM's immer häufiger zu sehen sind. Es ging so schnell, konnte leider kein Screen mehr machen sry.


----------



## MasotasNeL (29. Oktober 2007)

Erst-Theard:
Ganz klar gefakt,wer das nicht erkennt...
lvl:
Gms können 1 oder 70 sein ist doch völllig egal,sie helfen bei Problemen*Punkt*.
Gm Befehle:
Kann es geben werden aber keine von Mangos sein(hab selbst nie Privat gezockt,nur die Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Fazit:
Man muss nicht alles im Leben wissen und wenn ihr es umbedingt wissen wollt macht ne Ausbildung und ihr werdet vlt. bei Blizz eingestellt(wenn ihr groß seid)


----------



## Toamar (29. Oktober 2007)

Also wäre es nicht total umständlich wenn ein GM Ingame sein müsste ?
Wenn ich eine Support frage habe, dann schaut der GM sich meinen Spielverlauf an, und gibt mir dann ein Lösungsvorschlag oder Transferiert irgendwas bei z.B. Postversendebugs usw.
Es wäre doch total umständlich Imgame zu sein, und irgendwelche befehle einzugeben. 
Ich denke mal GM´s haben ein Programm wo sie Verläufe der Spieler / Post / usw. einsehen können, und gegeben falls editieren können. Ich denke mal Ingame kommen Sie nur, um evtl. Visuelle Probleme zu betrachten und ggfl. zu lösen. Deshalb werden Sie wahrscheinlich die höchste Stufe haben, um an jedem Ort kommen zu können, und nicht unterwegs noch von jemanden gegangt zu werden ^^

Ist nur meine Meinung, wie genau es gemacht wird weiß ich nicht, und ehrlich gesagt Interessiert mich das auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## maggus (29. Oktober 2007)

Gamemaster sind auch nicht ingame. Nur unsere Nachwuchs-Mangos-Gamemaster, die uns immer belehren, die sind ingame.


----------



## chopi (29. Oktober 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> [...] und hat mir was geschenkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn ich fragen darf,was denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (29. Oktober 2007)

hey leute nur son hinweis 
GM's können level 277 machen
(was sie auch immer grade tun)
Weiss ich weil mein cousin Gm ist
Ausserdem sthet beim Ort wo man ist GM-insel nich unbekannt


----------



## chiccolo (29. Oktober 2007)

Ach ja sie sind ingame aber unsichtbar( kein scheiss)


----------



## chiccolo (29. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ihrs nicht glaubt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMaTZFCLbq0
ist nicht so ein ausführliches aber wenn man auf youtube geht findet man genug videos


----------



## kolesh (29. Oktober 2007)

Und wie jeder weiss, ist alles auf youtube wahr und ungefakt, und jeder hier hat nen Verwandten oder Freund, der GM ist...


----------



## BloodyEyes (29. Oktober 2007)

Also als ich vor der Eröffnug von AQ40 und AQ20 schon hinter den Toren rumgelaufen bin stand da auch Unbekannt. Is anunfürsich nix besonderes. 
Wenn du was sehen willst was dich überrascht schau dir einfach ein paar Videos von Nogg-Aholic an ^.-


----------



## Keyfun (29. Oktober 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass sie lvl 1 sind. Ein GM erstellt sich einen Charakter und der wird dann zur GM-Insel geportet und ausgestattet mit Robe und co. ein lvl up auf 70 ist schlichtweg unnötig für sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unser Gildenmeister Hatte mal was wesentlich besseres... Er hat uns aufgefordet /who Siraya einzugeben und das ergebnis war überraschend: <GM>Siraya, 70 Hexenmeister, GM-Insel.

Die Blizzardleute sind halt doch Hexer!!! ^^

Screen hab ich leider nicht.. jaja, "screen or didn´t happen", ich weiß =/


----------



## chiccolo (29. Oktober 2007)

@kolesh

Wie willste das Faken???
Das ist mit nem Screen recorder aufgenommen worden.
Will jetzt nicht fluchen hier also halt einfach die klappe wenn du keinen ahnung hast


----------



## Shaadoon (29. Oktober 2007)

Also, um eins zu sagen. Die GM Insel gibt es.
Am Anfang von "Classic-WoW" hatte die /who Funktion noch keine Beschränkungen und konnte alles abfragen. Man konnte sogar GMs auf die FL setzen.
Hat man das gemacht kam als Zone "GM-Insel".

GMs sind also ingame. Und bevor jemand fragt: Nein Screen hab ich davon keinen, weil ich nicht gedacht habe, dass die Funktion irgendwann abgeschafft wird.


----------



## myxemio (29. Oktober 2007)

d3pr1 schrieb:


> 1. diese ganzen befehle kann und darf ein wirklicher gm von blizzard nicht eingeben
> 2. blizz mitarbeiter habe einen gm account mit einem level 1 char der ne gm robe trägt mehr nicht (keine superroxxorwaffe oder sonstiges)
> 3. Die Tickets werden über ne externe software bearbeite die so aussieht wie das irc und nicht über igm
> 4. igm dürfen gms nur auftreten wenn der boss von denen das erlaubt
> ...




oh man, das wenn ich lese.....

Mal so ein kleiner "Denkanstoß"

wenn es so ist, wie du sagst, dann frag ich mich, wie folgende Situation überhaupt passieren konnte:


Ich reite mit meinem Krieger, damals noch lvl67, durch Nagrand auf dem weg, eine Quest zu erledigen.
Plötzlich läuft mir ein Taure über den weg, welcher mir entgegen kommt.
erst dachte ich mir nichts dabei, doch als ich auf seinen Namen sah, wunderte ich mich ein bisschen, denn vor seinen Namen, welchen ich leider nicht mehr weiß, da es schon einige Tage her ist, stand ein *<GM>* !!!

also wie ist es möglich, das mir solch ein Charakter über den Weg läuft, wenn
1.) GM´s mit einem Support-Prog nicht im Game sind
2.) GM´s sich nicht sichtbar machen dürfen....
3.) frag ich mich dann, wie folgender Screen zustande gekommen ist... (kopiert aus einem anderen Bereich dieses Forums: Bild )

und nun fangt mal an darüber zu diskutieren!


----------



## Jubjub (29. Oktober 2007)

ich habe schon viele bilder gesehn bei denen die gm-insel vor dunkelküste ist


----------



## yanu23 (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber hat jemand von euch schon an einem GM den Befehl /who ausprobiert? Da kommt eine Fehlermeldung dass der Char nicht existiert, der funktioniert an denen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Sphinx (29. Oktober 2007)

Was streitet ihr eigentlich hab das GM's nicht ingame sind und fast alles können ich mein Die Artefakt gegenstände (haben die farbe rot) gibt es ja auch, diese kann man sehen wenn man GM´s betrachtet. Das haben die buffed leute selber gesagt und die leute die sagen GM´s sind nicht ingame und so
der stellt auch nur behauptungen auf, aber ich glaube sie so Befehle und so was haben weil ich das schon von vielen leuten gehört habe.


----------



## Knightrider (29. Oktober 2007)

ich glaub net das es die gm insel gibt naja mir ja eigentlich wurscht


----------



## Arkoras (29. Oktober 2007)

SCHLUSS JETZT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ob es jetzt eine GM-Insel gibt oder nicht, kann man nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, aber ich denke schon, dass sie existiert, aber nicht damit die GMs von dort aus die Tickets beantworten sondern einfach nur..äh..weil..äh...naja, keine Ahnung warum, aber Blizz wird schon seine Gründe haben. Aber es wäre sehr leichtsinnig von Blizzard die GMs ingame zu schicken und von da aus arbeiten zu lassen. (Ich denke sie kommen nur on, wenn ein Problem vorliegt, dass nur so gelöst werden kann, aber sonst eher nicht...


----------



## Lurock (29. Oktober 2007)

ich bezweifle das es so eine insel gibt, warum bräuchte man sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich finde das ist unnötig. und zu dem punkt von wegen GM`s laufen nicht ingame rum..
totaler unsinn! ich war mittwochs nach dem server down auf dem zum zeppelin in durotar und weil
andere server noch nicht on waren haben sich leute von da auf unserem server ein char erstellt und spammten durotar voll, bis ein GM in den Allgemeinchannel geschrieben hat sie sollen dies bitte lassen und warten bis ihre server wieder on sind oder so ähnlich, und dieser GM stand vor dem Tor von Orgrimmar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wer weiß, wahrscheinlich ist bruder von einem meiner nachposter ja GM und weiß es besser.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shevonar (29. Oktober 2007)

Also die GM-Insel gibt es definitiv, genauso wie es auch eine Designer-Insel gibt. Dies kann man relativ einfach mir diversen Serveremulatoren herausfinden. Da die Maps aus dem WoW-Clienten geladen werden gibt es sie also auch auf echten Servern. Was der Zweck der GM-Insel ist weiß ich nicht, aber die Designer-Insel ist eine Art Testgelände für alles mögliche, so wie es da aussieht^^. Es gibt auch noch viele andere Orte die man sonst ingame nur durch exploiten besuchen kann.

Zu allen anderen Thesen äußere ich mich jetzt mal nicht, da es eh nur Spekulation sein kann, wie es auf einem ECHTEN WoW-Server abläuft. Die Videos auf Youtube sind alle mit einem Serveremulator aufgenommen und die Listen mit GM-Befehlen stammen ebenfalls von Emulatoren.

mfg Shevonar.


----------



## kolesh (29. Oktober 2007)

chiccolo schrieb:


> @kolesh
> 
> Wie willste das Faken???
> Das ist mit nem Screen recorder aufgenommen worden.
> Will jetzt nicht fluchen hier also halt einfach die klappe wenn du keinen ahnung hast



Es gibt da so Emulationsprogramme...

Und, mein guter Chiccolo, ich behaupte, ich habe Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Shevonar ist mir zuvorgekommen, ich sollte zwischen dem Tippen und Abschicken kein PvP machen ...


----------



## Blah (29. Oktober 2007)

Ihr seid hier doch alle ***.


Ein GM benutzt eine extra Software für de Support oder ist Invisible im Game.

Ein GM darf auch auftreten, zB bin ich schon einem GM begegnet der mit uns RP gemacht hat und uns Äpfel und Wasser gab, danach zig er weiter, war vor langer Zeit vor Shattrath. Aber solche Auftritte sind selten.

Zweimal hab ichs sogar schon erlebt das der GM mir beim spielen zugeschaut hat während ich mit ihm über das Ticket sprach. Wieso ich das weiss?

Es war ziemlich witzig vor BC waren wir MC und als mein Ticket bearbeitet wurde haben wir MC kurz unterbrochen, nach dem ich mit dem GM geschrieben hab, legte sich unser Jäger schlafen also mit dem Emote /schlafen. Der Gm sagte mir dann irgendwas aus Spass: "Der faule Jäger legt sich ja schon schlafen" oder irgendwas in diese Richtung, ist jetzt zu lange her, war jedenfalls sehr lustig für das ganze Raid.

Oder als ich mit meinem Holypala questete und ich den GM kurz bat zu warten, der Kampf ging ewig mit einem Mob danach kam noch einer dazu, und wieder einer. Ich bin jedesmal knapp draufgegangen nach so ca 10 Minuten kämpfen endlich ein Ende in sicht, spricht der GM mich an wegen des Tickets.
Was mich natürlich wunderte, woher er jetzt weiss das mein Kampf gerade zu ende war, da er genau im selben moment mich dann ansprach. Ich fragte ihn natürlich und er sagte nur etwas von: "Der Kampf war sehr amüsant wir haben gut gelacht".


Nyo das beweist halt das GMs auch nur Menschen wie du und ich sind.


GMs dürfen niemals direkt ins Spielgeschehen eingreifen und etwas verändern, Befehle die auf Privatservern existieren gelten nicht für die Lifeserver von Blizzard.

MfG Blah


----------



## Lurock (29. Oktober 2007)

@ blah würdest DU dir mal die mühe machen die posts zu lesen würdest du feststellen das 60% genau das gesagt haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ähm, ich bin nicht impotent.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltaron_Syndikat (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin ma am Ostrand der Westlichen Pessis rumgeschwommen, die ganze Zeit lang. War ne Endlosschleife^^ 
Bei meinen Freunden stand bei meinem Status "Unbekannt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Missii (30. Oktober 2007)

Also
den Gm den wir in Hala gesehen hat war ein gnom LvL1 hatte die besagte robe an und der hammer überhaupt!!!! Gamemaster Sandalen!!^^
Der hatte mich in nen Lebragnom verwandelt und alles mögliche waren alle menschen und danach die hälfte nachtelfen usw... und das für ne stunde.
Diese Gerüchte mit der Gm insel hab ich auch schon gehört angeblich gibts nen bug wie man hinkommt aber wie immer is das dann wie stille post^^.
Wen es interessiert bei youtube usw... findet man 1000 Videos wo leute auf Privat servern auf Gm Inseln gehen.


----------



## Castaneda (30. Oktober 2007)

Im Prinzip ist es doch egal ob es die gibt oder nicht, nehmen wir an Ihr erfahrt morgen "JA" es gibt sie wirklich, was dann? Geht es euch dann besser? Manchmal will man auch nur das ein GM was getan hat. 

Kleines Beispiel? Na gerne! War Male von Sargeras farmen und hab 2 Farmbots gemeldet. Bischen hin und her dann hab ich mich beschwert das es ja egal ist wenn ich bissal länger für die Male brauche gibt ja EP. Die nächsten 10 Mobs hatten immer eins dabei, hmm jetzt könnten wir Anfangen uns zu Streiten ob er das gemacht hat oder ob es einfach nur Zufall war. 

Same reason for ticket: aber er sagte am Schluss: Ich wünsche dir noch viele gute Drops und ne Kiste taucht vor mir auf, war er es oder nur Zufall? i

Aber um zum Anfang zurück zu kommen, es ist doch völlig egal ob die das können oder was sie können. Der einzige Grund warum das so viele wissen wollen ist das es in irgendeiner Art und Weise als "Geheim" gilt, und ein großteil der Bevölkerung nunmal extrem Neugierig ist...


----------



## toxtronic (30. Oktober 2007)

Bewirbt sich doch einer als Gm hier und schreibt es dann ins Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (30. Oktober 2007)

Die Insel gibt es, das Bild kann auch dadurch entstanden sein, dass jemand nachträglich den Who-text geschrieben hat. (Wie oben schon jemand bemerkt hat). Man konnte eine Zeitlang durch einen Bug GM's in der Who liste ausfindig machen, die sich auf der GM Insel aufhielten. Soweit ich weiß wurde das aber gepatcht.


----------



## Trojkas (30. Oktober 2007)

Flurbman schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal mit einem GM gesprochen wegen eines Handelsbugs, und als ich gucke, wo er sich befindet stand da: 0 Spieler online
> Vllt gibt es ja jmd von Aegwynn, der auch schon mal mit dem GM geredet hat, er hieß bei mir Douglosius und wenn man den Namen eingibt, dann kommt man ebenso auf 0 Ergebnisse... also ein GM ist wohl eine Person, die den Server überwacht aber nicht auf dem Server durch die Gegend läuft.
> Oder hat jmd von euch schon einen GM gesprochen?



also nahc meiner meinung sind die gms nicht auf den realms, die haben ein programm wo sie mit den leuten die tickets bereden, wenns im falle wirklich sein soll das er ins spiel muss, dann haben die auch ein char und lv lbrauchen die eh ned, wir hatten mal nen bug in arktraz, son mop unbesiegbar gewesen, dann kam der gm in die instanz und hat den entfernt, nehme mal an .kill^^

gm haben chars wenn benötigt wird ;D


----------



## cortes (30. Oktober 2007)

Castaneda schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es doch egal ob es die gibt oder nicht, nehmen wir an Ihr erfahrt morgen "JA" es gibt sie wirklich, was dann? Geht es euch dann besser? Manchmal will man auch nur das ein GM was getan hat.
> 
> Kleines Beispiel? Na gerne! War Male von Sargeras farmen und hab 2 Farmbots gemeldet. Bischen hin und her dann hab ich mich beschwert das es ja egal ist wenn ich bissal länger für die Male brauche gibt ja EP. Die nächsten 10 Mobs hatten immer eins dabei, hmm jetzt könnten wir Anfangen uns zu Streiten ob er das gemacht hat oder ob es einfach nur Zufall war.
> 
> ...



Die Loottables,sowie die meisten anderen einstellungen wie mobname,lvl, aussehen etc sind in ner Datenbank (like sql) gespeichert an die gm's nicht ran kommen.
Sie können einem Gegenstände zu weisen, aber sie können nicht beeinflußen was welches mob wann dropt.

Das die GM-Insel existiert stimmt zu 100%, wo und wie man dahin kommt kp, aber wie ein vorposter es bereitserwähnte kann man sich mit ein paar mitteln halt nen eigenen server bauen und dort ggf selbst die maps vom org. wow clienten "scannen", das heißt das auf dem emu auch nur das an Spielwelt laufen kann, was auf den echten Servern läuft bzw integriert wurde, aber noch nicht aktiviert, wie zb. Zul'Aman das seit 2.1 wars glaub ich in den clientdaten schon vorhanden ist oder der grüne Traum der auch stellenweise schon in die Daten geschrieben wurde (warum dieser kp, er ist total unfertig ... optisch ^^)


Vor ein paar wochen, ich mein das war an dem we nach patch 2.20 (gab mit dem patch ein paar soundprobs bei manchen) waren wir bei Grobbulus, ich schrieb ein Ticket weil keiner aus dem Raid seine Giftwolken sehen konnte und wir nur schaden erhielten, aber die "luft sauber war". Die Anwort kam innerhalb 2 minuten (wohl grad langeweile gehabt^^) und er meinte er überzeugt sich mal selbst davon und würde sich dann melden.
Ich fragte mal ganz blöd, wieee alleine wollt ihr nach naxx und den boss erlegen?Gibt doch massig trashmobs und noch einen anderen boss davor und er meinte ganz locker ... na und, wo ein wille ist, ist auch ein weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine 10 minuten später, bestätigte er den Bug ... Todesblick4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letzten Winter waren wir in Winterspring bei Haleh oder wie die olle da heißt über der Drachenhöhle und konnten das Siegel auf dem Boden auf einma nich mehr benutzen, ticket geschrieben gewartet, nach paar minuten stand ein kleiner gnom (in roter weihnachtsmantracht!!) vor uns und winkte uns freundlich zu, danach standen wir mit der ganzen grp in everlook oO
sachen gibts die glaubt man nicht wenn man es nicht selbst erlebte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enci (30. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nope. Da steht öfter mal "unbekannt", auch wenn entsprechender Spieler in dem Moment nicht an einem verbotenen Ort ist.


vielleicht ist er auch einfach grad auf nem ladebildschirm am hängen und sein wow hat sich aufgehangen und er schwebt zwischen ankunftsort und dem abfahrtsort im nichts. oder er ist an einem nicht illegalen ort der einfach keinen namen hat, keine ahnung, in bc gibts ja so einige bugs


----------



## Nihilum999 (30. Oktober 2007)

Heyho leute also erst mal dazu dass GM´s net im spiel sind ich hab mal einen gesehen ....die sind 70 also nix da mit lvl  1 !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habt ihr scho mal was von  OLDIF gehört?

es gibt bestimmt noch viele andere orte die nur für gms bestimmt sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamill (30. Oktober 2007)

Grad beim Kramen auf einen uralten Screenshot zum Thema gestoßen, man beachte Badi's Aufenthaltsort unten links im Chat ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakelm (30. Oktober 2007)

PALIM PALIM ....

Man kann als ganz Normaler Spieler auf die Gm Insel NUR,   man müsste was in dem Systemordner einige kleinigkeiten ändern ABER das ist ja nicht erlaubt!  = Gm insel ist für Spieler unzugänglich, aber wenn man es doch macht und mal nen Blick auf die GM riskieren will mus man aufpassen, dass man vom GM nicht erwischt wird, denn die stehe (komischerweise) als Char vor ihrem T6 Händler und wenn die dich sehen bekommste nen Ticket  aber kein gefähliches Ticket nur nen 3 Tage ban ^^ und ne verwarnung "dudu mach das nocheinmal und dann knallt es"

Jo das ist was ich weiss


----------



## Durchblick (31. Oktober 2007)

einfach nur herlich was hier so späkoliert wird 

gm ist und bleibt eines der besten themen.... XD

--http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASIVxYVxBEE&NR=1--

hier das soll nen gm alles drauf haben...

aber kennt ihr bestimmt alle


----------



## Nanoxid (31. Oktober 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass sie lvl 1 sind. Ein GM erstellt sich einen Charakter und der wird dann zur GM-Insel geportet und ausgestattet mit Robe und co. ein lvl up auf 70 ist schlichtweg unnötig für sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weiß nicht ob es schon drin steht aber der gm spawn ist nicht auf der gm insel sondern in darnassus =)

und hier noch nen kleines video der gm insel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8JVQfptUwg


----------



## Môrticielle (31. Oktober 2007)

Also etliche Leute, die sich hier im Thread geäußert haben, müssen ja ein trauriges Leben haben, wenn sie hier mit ihrem angeblichen Wissen darüber, was GMs können und tun, versuchen anzugeben. Kleiner Tip dazu: Geht mal wieder raus, sucht euch eine Freundin oder kauft euch einen Goldfisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paranoxx (31. Oktober 2007)

Keine ahnung was ihr habt, wir haben schon öfters festgestellt das wenn wir per /who c-"Priest" gesucht haben sich auch gern mal der ein oder andere auf der besagten Insel aufhält also was soll die Dikussion? Bug im /who? Naja, wohl eher den GM Status vergessen zu setzen oder? Selber schuld.
Spiele auf Aegwynn und bin garantiert nicht der einzige der sowas mal inner "who" liste sieht, was allerdings nicht geht ist ihn anwhispern da kommt ne meldung...


----------



## mightyBaron (31. Oktober 2007)

*GMs & Bosse:*
Ein GM, kann nach Bestätigung durch einen Senior-GM einen Boss despawnen, neuspawnen oder töten und den
Loot-Table manuell erstellen und verteilen. (bzw. wird letzteres durch Administratoren übernommen.)

*GMs & Ticketbearbeitung:*
Gamemaster & (Senior-Gamemaster), nehmen durch eine externe Software zum Spieler-Kontakt auf, die dem IRC gleicht in der Funktions-Weise. Ein Gamemaster muss durchschnittlich in der Arbeitszeit weit mehr als 80-Tickets bearbeiten (oder 80 waren Pflicht, aber ein GM bearbeiten wohl ca. bis zu 150 eher!) (Keine genaue Angabe!) Der Gamemaster obliegt der Entscheidungs-Gewalt eines Senior-GM.
*
Boss-Level:*
Jeder Boss (Instanz, Outdoor, Fraktions-Leiter, etc.) werden mit einem Boss-Level definiert.
Es gibt verschiedene Arten der Boss-Definition von Mini-, Normal, Totenkopf-Boss.
Boss-Level sind nicht mit dem Spieler-Level System zu vergleichen.
*
Gamemaster Übersicht:*
- Ein Normaler World of Warcraft Spieler, solange er nicht als GM eingeloggt ist, hat dieser auch keine besonderen Rechte.
- Gamemaster besitzen 2 Charaktere, einen Hordencharakter & Allianzcharakter. Er muss nicht mit einem Allianzcharakter erscheinen wenn er sich dir zeigt kann er auch als Hordencharakter spawnen.
- Gamemaster treten üblich im Blizzard-Outfit auf, können aber auch zu Events in anderen Kostümen wie Weinachts-Gnom, Helloween Lepra-Gnom oder anderes erscheinen.
- Ein Gamemaster ist nicht in der /Who Funktion einsehbar solange er nicht über das Spiel IG mit dir agiert.
- Gamemaster unterliegen den Senior-Gamemastern (eine Art Bezirks-Leiter), desweiteren gelten für Gamemaster
spezielle Namensrichtlinien, Netiquette und anderen Rechtlichen Richtlinien.
- Ein Gamemaster arbeitet nicht von zu Hause, Gamemaster befinden sich immer in den Büro-Gebäuden von Blizzard.
Diese sind zum Beispiel in Frankreich, Amerika, Irland.
- Gamemaster müssen Ihre Landessprache oder die Support-Sprache Ihrer Wahl beherschen und jeder Gamemaster muss
Englisch (sowie andere Angestellte) sprechen können. Blizzard ist ein Internationales Team, in den Arbeitsräumen von Blizzard wird fast auschließlich Englisch gesprochen.
- Ein Gamemaster kann Frei im Rahmen der Bedinungen & Richtlinien entscheiden.
- Ein Gamemaster kann als Level 1-70 Charakter auftreten.
- Gamemaster können besonderes Equipment tragen, welches im Normalfall nicht für dich sichtbar ist.
- Gamemaster leben auf der GM-Insel? Whoe knows? Vielleicht doch eher am 2.ten Monitor mit der Standart-Webseite Youtube. ;-)

*Sonstiges zu GMs / Senior-GMs:*
- Der GM ist Gottmodus. Punkt.			;-)
- Gamemaster haben Einblick in eine Wortdankenbank zum Beispiel, damit Sie einsehen können was diese Russische Beleidung jetzt im Deutschen bedeutet und wie schwer dann die Maßnahme gegen den Spieler fällt.
- Gamemaster nutzen gerne Makros. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GM*SPAM!* Yeha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Gamemaster beziehen Ihre Informationen aus sogenannten Datenbanken / Sammlungen (Interne Wiki-Systeme kann man sagen.)
- zum Beispiel gibt es eine "Known Bugs"-Datenbank in dieser steht z.B. immer hinter dem Problem "Fixed with 2.4",
"Unknown" "Next Time.." "xx.xx.2025"
- Gamemaster besitzen zum Beispiel ein 25-Jahre WoW Account-Abo.
- Gamemaster Accounts sind zum Beispiel (Login-Parameter) mit WoWEUROPE geflagt.
- Gamemaster werden im meisten Fall im RP-Stil mit dir Spreche.
- Wenn man ein Gamemaster nett fragt zeigt sich dieser sicherlich mal gerne wenn der Tag mitspielt. :-)

*Closed-Zones* (GM-Island, Designer-Island,..)
- Die GM-, Designer-, Programmer-Isdland sind existent auf den Live-Servern, dies schon seit sehr langer Zeit.
- Die meisten Closed Zones sind wie der Name schon sagt nicht zu erreichen. (.. nicht mehr.) oder nur durch Dritt-Software (Hacks, Veränderte MPQs) oder Bugs. In fast allen Fällen für die Nutzung oder das ausnutzen in solchen Fällen zu einer Account-Sperrung.
- GM Island ist zum Beispiel für jeden Spieler erreichbar odere andere Zonen, ob legitim ist eine andere Angelegenheit.
- Spieler die in solchen Zonen zu finden sind, werden diese Orte durch einen Bug (im schlimmeren Fall, Dritt-Software) erreicht haben.

Über WoWWiki > Closed Zones, könnt Ihr einiges erfahren im Bezug zu geschlossenen Zonen oder nicht Fertigen.
http://www.wowwiki.com/Category:Closed_Zones

*GM-Insel:*
- Dort steht ein größere Haus, eine kleine Insel mit Steg und (Boot?) ein paar Bäume/Hügel. Nichts weltbewegendes.
- Es werden dort keine Spieler hingeportet weil Sie Account-Tausch oder sonstiges betrieben haben, dies mag auf Privaten-Server üblich sein.
- Auf der GM-Insel wird man keinen GM antreffen, auch keine Designer auf der Designer-Island.
- Der Hintergrund dieser Insel, oder anderen Inseln ist teilweise Engine / Spielsteuerungs-Einheit (Scripts) oder nicht vollendeten Ideen und anderes. Auf jede Antwort gibt es 10-Neue Fragen. Lasst eure Neugier nicht zu Dritt-Software Hinschweifen,..!
*
Newmans Landing: *
http://www.wowwiki.com/Newman%27s_Landing
Newmans Landing, dort landet jeder neuer Allianz-Charakter bevor er am Startgebiet-Spawnt. (Introvideo-Sequence) (Exakt kann ich dies nicht mehr sagen, diese Funktion dient eher dem Server, da ein Spieler dort bereits "Unsichtbar"(noch) geflagt ist.

*Who-IS? Funktion:*
- Die /who is Funktion fragt den Server/Cache ab wo sich eine Person befindet oder zu letzt gewesen ist, wenn eine Änderung aufgetreten ist muss dies erst aktualisiert werden. Dies erfolgt meistens bei der Anfrage. Durch alte Cache-Werte, schlechte Verbindung oder andere Probleme kann der Status "Unbekannt" auftreten. Dies ist in den meisten Fällen kein Bug wie viele hier unwissend schreiben. Man kann eher Lagg sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- "Unbekannt" bedeutet auf keinen Fall, das jemand sich auf einer Closed Zone aufhält, er kann auch genauso gut neben dir stehen.

// Sollten Angaben fehlerhaft sein oder nicht vollständig/korrekt liegt es wohl an meiner langen Abwesenheit im Bezug auf World of Warcraft & Patch-Änderungen, oder ich habe bereits etwas verwechselt.

// Warum, ich eine kurze Mini-FAQ geschrieben habe, ist fraglich und ich grübel gerade selbst über diese Frage. Bei Youtube ist nichts los, es gibt noch keine Arbeit und achja richtig ich habe Geburstag und sitz auf der Arbeit! So lasse ich nun mein Frust in einem Roman aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



// Leider war es mir nicht möglich meinen Normalen WoW Buffed-Account zu nutzen, entschuldigt. :-)

// Auf Messen wie zum Beispiel der Blizzcon, kann einige Interne Informationen erfahren. Ein Besuch lohnt sich! Es gibt sogar Cewle-Pets hörte ich! ;-)

//@SuppaRichie: Einfach mal die ... halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Versuche dich bitte nicht mit Privat-Server oder gegoogelten Informationen zu profilieren. Danke.


----------



## kolesh (31. Oktober 2007)

mightyBaron schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> zum Beispiel: http://www.wowwiki.com/Newman%27s_Landing
> Newmans Landing, dort landet jeder neuer Allianz-Charakter bevor er am Startgebiet-Spawnt (Introvideo-Sequence)
> ...



Also für die Orks gilt sowas dann wohl nicht.

Ich habe mit nem Kumpel zeitgleich nen Orkhexer erstellt (also jeder einen), ich habe die Introsequenz sofort abgebrochen (nach dem 5ten Mal wirds langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und mein Kumpel stand die ganze Zeit auf dem Spawnpunkt, auf dem ich auch stand.


----------



## Dalmus (31. Oktober 2007)

Danke @ mightyBaron. Schöne Auflistung, die auch so ziemlich alles zum Thema abdecken sollte.

Mal schaun, wo der Thread heute Abend steht. Gestern hat er's ja kurzfristig mal wieder auf Seite 2 geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koksininjo (31. Oktober 2007)

ihr habt echt zuviel lange weile um euch den Kopf wegen so nem gefakedem scheiss zu zerbrechen !!!


----------



## Dalmus (31. Oktober 2007)

Koksininjo schrieb:


> ihr habt echt zuviel lange weile um euch den Kopf wegen so nem gefakedem scheiss zu zerbrechen !!!


Ui, Du bist ja ein Süßer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da juckt's einen ja fast auf den report-Knopf zu drücken. *zuck...zuck*


----------



## dasGROT (31. Oktober 2007)

uns ist mal einer im sumpfland über den weg gelaufen ... level 1 zwerg ... hat so tolle sachen gemacht wie uns verwandelt und halloween food gegeben .. und das im august 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aba weis der geier was der da gemacht hat ...


----------



## kolesh (31. Oktober 2007)

Koksininjo schrieb:


> ihr habt echt zuviel lange weile um euch den Kopf wegen so nem gefakedem scheiss zu zerbrechen !!!



Also ich arbeite mindestens 41 Stunden die Woche, und du?

Achja, Dalmus, mein Finger hat nicht nur gezuckt...


----------



## .vondruiden. (31. Oktober 2007)

also an alle die hier sich unsicher sind wie wärs einfach mal mit der idde sich die software zu laden damit ihr euren eigenenn server aufmachen könnt .

punkt 2. holt euch die gm befehle und die cast box  aus den i-net diese sind sehr leicht zu finden  es sind natürlich auch die englischen befehle nutzbar 

daher kan man  sicherlich einen deutschen server mti englischen gm befehlen verwalten  und das mit der gm insel stimmt das sie dort ausgerüstet werden kann man auch ganz leucht bei myvideo oder youtube unter wow gm videos finden 

naaj wers ausprobieren will um sicher zu gehn solte sich einfahc mal nen server aufmachen und rumprobeiren dan werdet ihr zu euren eigennen ergebniss kommen 


good luck


----------



## dimantoR (31. Oktober 2007)

@ mightybaron 
kann das sein das du ein ehmaliger gamemaster bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?woher weißt du alles?würde mich jetzt brennend interessieren!


----------



## Destilatus (31. Oktober 2007)

Koksininjo schrieb:


> ihr habt echt zuviel lange weile um euch den Kopf wegen so nem gefakedem scheiss zu zerbrechen !!!
> 
> Geht lieber arbeiten ihr hartz 4 Opfer



Hmm... na heute schon zeitig aus der Sonderschule raus? Repo knopf und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlok (31. Oktober 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal was dazu schreiben:
Vornweg schonmal sorry falls das schon jemand geschrieben hat. Ich habe nach 1,5 Seiten aufgehört zu lesen aus Zeitgründen (bei uns ist heute zwar Feiertag aber ich habe aus pers. Gründen momentan nicht soviel Zeit).

Also zum Thema GM und was er kann kann ich behilflich sein, denn ich war mal GM! Ihr könnts glauben oder nichts, aber ich hab dafür sogar nen Zeugen (bin mal wild vor Ihm rumgeflogen als GM). ;-)

Also was kann ein GM etc.:
Als ich bei Blizz war war Burning Crusade noch nicht draussen. Aber GMs waren LVL 60!

Sie wurden mit LVL 1 erschaffen logischerweise und mit einem Befehl auf 60 "gelevelt".
GMs sprechen bzw. verstehen tatsächlich sowohl Horde als auch Allianz, egal welche Seite der GM Charakter hat.
GMs haben 3! Charaktere. Jeweils einen Horde und Allianzcharakter sowie einen Charakter mit dem Sie über das Blizz-eigene Supporttool Tickets beantworten.
Horde und Allianzchar sind sehr selten online, eigentlich nur dann wenn man mal ingame muss um beispielsweise nen Gegenstand an nen Spieler zu geben (Item Reimbursement nennt man sowas im Blizz Jargon).

Die GM Insel gibt es in der Tat. Aber Sie hat weder Portale oder Waffenhändler für alle Waffen etc. Das ist Käse! Die GM Insel hat einen Turm, einen Berg, paar Bäume und  nen Bootssteg. Das wars! Nichts schickes, einfach nur was zum GM Char abstellen.

GMs dürfen logischerweise Befehle ausführen ohne den Chef zu fragen. Alles was ein GM nicht kann wird eh weitergegeben an Spezialisten.
Beispielsweise könnte ein GM mit Erlaubnis vom Chef (ja dafür bräuchte man eine) Charaktere in einer Instanz hin und herporten, wenn beispielsweise ne Tür zu ist obwohl der Boss davor tot ist.

Naja es gibt noch einige andere Sachen zum Thema GM, und nen paar Anekdoten hätte ich auch noch.

Bin nur mal gespannt ob ich jetzt als Faker oder so hingestellt werde. ^^


----------



## mightyBaron (31. Oktober 2007)

Merlok schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal was dazu schreiben:
> Vornweg schonmal sorry falls das schon jemand geschrieben hat. Ich habe nach 1,5 Seiten aufgehört zu lesen aus Zeitgründen (bei uns ist heute zwar Feiertag aber ich habe aus pers. Gründen momentan nicht soviel Zeit).
> 
> Also zum Thema GM und was er kann kann ich behilflich sein, denn ich war mal GM! Ihr könnts glauben oder nichts, aber ich hab dafür sogar nen Zeugen (bin mal wild vor Ihm rumgeflogen als GM). ;-)
> ...



Ich habe doch gewusst ich weiß nicht mehr alles, wie ich es oben beschrieben habe! Das leben setzt einen ja auch zu! ;-)

Hey, wo hatten wir ein Turm auf der Insel! Das war ganz klar ein erstes Gildhousing! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, der dritte Char muss nicht unbedingter erwähnt werden, das mit den Sprachen sollte klar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohja, ich hab btw. nach dem 10 Kommentar aufgehört, welch Unfug hier standt/steht.

// Ich lese gerade mein Post oben erneut, graus welch schreckliche Rechtschreibung und Grammatik in der faden Langeweile von Hektik. ;-)

// Wie war das? Community existiert ohne Flame nicht, nein also glaube ich nicht Tim, das du ohne Fake-Status bleibst wie. *zwinker*

Hast wohl aufgehört zu arbeiten bevor es nach Irland ging wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *duck*


----------



## Scárfáce123 (31. Oktober 2007)

Shahaa schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> Als ich heute mim twink auf ne Gruppe für Gnome gewartet habe, habe ich ein bisschen mit der ,,Who-Funktion"   gespielt....und sehe da:
> 
> 
> ...


Du suchst mit einen Deutschen Client nach GM-Island ? gz dazu. Als ort steht GM-Island dort wenn jemand dort is ( Ein GM zum beispiel, ja auch die kann man in der who funktion so sehen)


----------



## Ringersan (31. Oktober 2007)

wenn ihr mit einem GM sprecht, so versucht ihn doch mal auf die Freundesliste zu nehmen.

"diese Person gehört nicht zu euer Fraktion"  oder so.

und diese andere Fraktion findet man auch nicht mit /wer


----------



## Vallar (31. Oktober 2007)

naja ich weiß nicht obs gm´s das dürfen aber nen freund von mir hatte mal die gelegenheit einen duellieren zu dürfen hrhr^^ jedenfalls konnte er garnix machen da ihm dieser vermeindliche gm die ganze zeit geschubbst hat und dann wars auch schon um ihn geschehen ^^ weiß echt nicht ob das tatsächlich erlaubt ist oder ob der nur gesponen hat Oo die screens sahen jedenfalls sehr glaubwürdig aus^^


----------



## Merlok (31. Oktober 2007)

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber das musste ich mal quoten:


> GMs & Bosse:
> Ein GM, kann nach Bestätigung durch einen Senior-GM einen Boss despawnen, neuspawnen oder töten und den
> Loot-Table manuell erstellen und verteilen. (bzw. wird letzteres durch Administratoren übernommen.)


Das mit dem Loottable kann ich nicht bestätigen, da ich sowas nie machen musste aber es könnte sein. Der Rest stimmt soweit.



> *GMs & Ticketbearbeitung:*
> Gamemaster & (Senior-Gamemaster), nehmen durch eine externe Software zum Spieler-Kontakt auf, die dem IRC gleicht in der Funktions-Weise. Ein Gamemaster muss durchschnittlich in der Arbeitszeit weit mehr als 80-Tickets bearbeiten (oder 80 waren Pflicht, aber ein GM bearbeiten wohl ca. bis zu 150 eher!) (Keine genaue Angabe!) Der Gamemaster obliegt der Entscheidungs-Gewalt eines Senior-GM.


*
Stimmt auch! 80 Tickets mindestens aber als "guter" GM schafft man mehr. Gut ist hierbei allerdings eher im Sinne von Blizzards gut zu sehen als aus der Sicht der Spieler. Denn Blizzard-gut heisst soviel wie: Hallo hast Du Zeit? Tut mit leid wir können nicht helfen. Hast Du noch Fragen? Bye!

Makros waren zumindest zu meiner Zeit keine Seltenheit. Ich selbst hatte schätzungsweise 30-40 Makros! Soviel dazu....




			Boss-Level:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Jeder Boss (Instanz, Outdoor, Fraktions-Leiter, etc.) werden mit einem Boss-Level definiert.
> Es gibt verschiedene Arten der Boss-Definition von Mini-, Normal, Totenkopf-Boss.
> Boss-Level sind nicht mit dem Spieler-Level System zu vergleichen.


Kann ich weder bestätigen noch verneinen. Gehört ja auch nicht zum GM. ;-)



> *Gamemaster Übersicht:*
> - Ein Normaler World of Warcraft Spieler, solange er nicht als GM eingeloggt ist, hat dieser auch keine besonderen Rechte.


Logisch.



> - Gamemaster besitzen 2 Charaktere, einen Hordencharakter & Allianzcharakter. Er muss nicht mit einem Allianzcharakter erscheinen wenn er sich dir zeigt kann er auch als Hordencharakter spawnen.


Falsch! GMS haben 3 Charaktere. Einen Horde und Allianzcharakter sowie einen für das externe Supporttool. Mit dem letzteren loggt man sich selbstverständlich so gut wie nie ein.
Deshalb könnt Ihr mit dem GM auch nicht mehr reden sobald das Ticket zu ist. Denn der Charakter ist zwar online aber nicht ansprechbar. Er wird erst ansprechbar für euch wenn das Ticket aufgemacht wird. Geht das Ticket wieder zu wars das. GM ade. ;-)



> - Gamemaster treten üblich im Blizzard-Outfit auf, können aber auch zu Events in anderen Kostümen wie Weinachts-Gnom, Helloween Lepra-Gnom oder anderes erscheinen.


GMs haben GM Roben ja das stimmt. Das gabs auch schon mehrmals zu sehen auf Bildern. Das andere kann ich allerdings nicht bestätigen. Warum sollte ein GM sowas tun wenn er eh ca. 99% der Zeit für Spieler unsichtbar ist???



> - Ein Gamemaster ist nicht in der /Who Funktion einsehbar solange er nicht über das Spiel IG mit dir agiert.


Truth!



> - Gamemaster unterliegen den Senior-Gamemastern (eine Art Bezirks-Leiter), desweiteren gelten für Gamemaster
> spezielle Namensrichtlinien, Netiquette und anderen Rechtlichen Richtlinien.


Auch wahr!



> - Ein Gamemaster arbeitet nicht von zu Hause, Gamemaster befinden sich immer in den Büro-Gebäuden von Blizzard.
> Diese sind zum Beispiel in Frankreich, Amerika, Irland.


Stimmt ebenfalls



> - Gamemaster müssen Ihre Landessprache oder die Support-Sprache Ihrer Wahl beherschen und jeder Gamemaster muss
> Englisch (sowie andere Angestellte) sprechen können. Blizzard ist ein Internationales Team, in den Arbeitsräumen von Blizzard wird fast auschließlich Englisch gesprochen.


Stimmt ebenfalls.
Hierbei fällt mir auf dass Du meist ziemlich allgemeingültige Aussagen triffst. Wie angebliche Wahrsager die etwas voraussagen wollen. Denn bei denen stimmt dann auch so einiges! ;-) Nur mal so nebenbei.



> - Ein Gamemaster kann Frei im Rahmen der Bedinungen & Richtlinien entscheiden.


Naja eben nicht immer. Es gibt Fälle da muss man schon einen Senior-GM befragen bzw. die Erlaubnis einholen. Allerdings ist die Aussage generell schon richtig.



> - Ein Gamemaster kann als Level 1-70 Charakter auftreten.


Eigentlich falsch. Theoretisch könnte er das aber zumindest zu meiner GM Zeit war es mehr als nur erwünscht dass man dem GM Charakter das Maximallevel "spendiert".



> - Gamemaster können besonderes Equipment tragen, welches im Normalfall nicht für dich sichtbar ist.


Was für besonderes Equipment? Blödsinn. GMs tragen die GM-Robe, GM Kapuze und das wars glaube ich. Evtl. noch Schuhe. Damn ist schon etwas her als ich GM war! Jedenfalls keine tollen Waffen oder aussergewöhnliche Rüstung. Wie erwähnt sieht das zu 99% eh keiner ausser evtl. nen paar Kollegen.



> - Gamemaster leben auf der GM-Insel? Whoe knows? Vielleicht doch eher am 2.ten Monitor mit der Standart-Webseite Youtube. ;-)


GM-Insel gibt es. Beweis dafür dürfte alleine schon sein dass man wenn man Glück hat jemand in der /who findet wenn man GM-Insel eingibt.

*Sonstiges zu GMs / Senior-GMs:*


> - Der GM ist Gottmodus. Punkt. ;-)


Fast richtig. Ein GM ist standardmässig im "Godmode". Allerdings kann man den abstellen. Ich wüsste nur nicht wozu. :-)



> - Gamemaster haben Einblick in eine Wortdankenbank zum Beispiel, damit Sie einsehen können was diese Russische Beleidung jetzt im Deutschen bedeutet und wie schwer dann die Maßnahme gegen den Spieler fällt.


Hm ist mir nicht bekannt. Kann vielleicht ein neues Tool sein aber zu meiner Zeit gabs sowas nicht. Da hat man Kollegen gefragt oder Suchmaschinen benutzt.



> - Gamemaster nutzen gerne Makros.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


100% richtig. Leider....



> - Gamemaster beziehen Ihre Informationen aus sogenannten Datenbanken / Sammlungen (Interne Wiki-Systeme kann man sagen.)


Hm weiss nicht was Du mit Infos meinst. Infos zum Spiel stehen in keiner Datenbank. Eher Worddokumenten auf Servern. ;-)



> - zum Beispiel gibt es eine "Known Bugs"-Datenbank in dieser steht z.B. immer hinter dem Problem "Fixed with 2.4",
> "Unknown" "Next Time.." "xx.xx.2025"


Da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich meine mich noch an sowas erinnern zu können. Dürfte also stimmen.



> - Gamemaster besitzen zum Beispiel ein 25-Jahre WoW Account-Abo.


Theoretisch ja. Wenn Du so eine Karte bekommst. Als GM bekommt man eigentlich eine. Ich hab beispielsweise keine weil ich nicht lang genug da war. Und selbst wenn hätte ich Sie nich genutzt. Warum? Weil der Acc dann quasi blizz gehört und Sie machen könnten was Sie wollen. Der Account wäre somit garantiert weggewesen als ich gekündigt habe.



> - Gamemaster Accounts sind zum Beispiel (Login-Parameter) mit WoWEUROPE geflagt.


Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann ist das falsch. Zu meiner Zeit war es sowas wie BlizzEuroGM oder sowas in der Art. Aber streiten würde ich mich nicht darüber.



> - Gamemaster werden im meisten Fall im RP-Stil mit dir Spreche.


Nein eigentlich nicht. GMs müssen nur höflich sein. Auf RP Servern wäre es nett aber es ist keine Pflicht. Und nur weil ein GM am Ende des Gesprächs zu ner Nachtelfin sagt: Mögest Du mit Deinen Ohren nie an der Decke hängenbleiben ist das noch lange kein RP. ;-)



> - Wenn man ein Gamemaster nett fragt zeigt sich dieser sicherlich mal gerne wenn der Tag mitspielt. :-)


Wird wahrscheinlich nur gaaaaanz ganz selten vorkommen da es eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist bzw. nur aus bestimmten Gründen. Aber vorkommen wirds wenn der GM ein Auge zudrückt.



> *Closed-Zones* (GM-Island, Designer-Island,..)
> - Die GM-, Designer-, Programmer-Isdland sind existent auf den Live-Servern, dies schon seit sehr langer Zeit.


GM-Island ja, beim Rest ka.



> - Die meisten Closed Zones sind wie der Name schon sagt nicht zu erreichen. (.. nicht mehr.) oder nur durch Dritt-Software (Hacks, Veränderte MPQs) oder Bugs. In fast allen Fällen für die Nutzung oder das ausnutzen in solchen Fällen zu einer Account-Sperrung.


Wenn man Hacks benutzt sicherlich, wenn man nur "walking" betreibt gibts eher ne kleine Verwarnung. ;-)



> - GM Island ist zum Beispiel für jeden Spieler erreichbar odere andere Zonen, ob legitim ist eine andere Angelegenheit.


Falsch! Zeig mir mal wie Du da legitim hinkommst! Willst wissen wo GM-Island ist? Ich weiss es als GM. Die GM-Insel ist nordwestlich von Teldrassil. Kein Scherz das stimmt wirklich!



> - Spieler die in solchen Zonen zu finden sind, werden diese Orte durch einen Bug (im schlimmeren Fall, Dritt-Software) erreicht haben.


Vermutlich ja. Das hat aber nichts mit GM Wissen zu tun.



> *GM-Insel:*
> - Dort steht ein größere Haus, eine kleine Insel mit Steg und (Boot?) ein paar Bäume/Hügel. Nichts weltbewegendes.


Richtig.



> - Es werden dort keine Spieler hingeportet weil Sie Account-Tausch oder sonstiges betrieben haben, dies mag auf Privaten-Server üblich sein.


Richtig, wäre auch irgendwie blödsinnig.



> - Auf der GM-Insel wird man keinen GM antreffen, auch keine Designer auf der Designer-Island.


Naja nur zu 50% richtig. GMs trifft man da schon, allerdings wird man Sie nicht sehen da Sie logischerweise unsichtbar sind. ;-)

Edit: Das mit dem Quote funzt irgendwie nicht so wie ich das dachte! Sorry dafür dass es voll strange aussieht!

Edit2: man ich raffs nich! Selbst nach editieren und mit 





> TEXT


 gehts nich.... :-(


----------



## Genomchen (31. Oktober 2007)

@mightyBaron

Najaaaa, wen du heute Geburtstag hast, gefrustet bist, weil du auf Arbeit bist.........DANN WÜNSCH ICH DIR MAL ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DER ABEND KANN JA NOCH LANG SEIN^^ FEIER SCHÖN REIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und zu deinem geilen Beitrag kann ich nur sagen: sehr informativ und sehr schön zu lesen, danke^^


----------



## Moorne (31. Oktober 2007)

Allerdings sind sie manchmal über /who auf der GM-Insel sichtbar.

Mir hat einmal ein GM geholfen bei einer bugquest, er kam im ogerkostüm(jau bin aufm rp realm^^) und war lvl 70....aber keine epics 

Nach seiner Hilfe verschwand er wieder, war aber schätzungsweise noch 3-5 minuten im /who sichtbar mit ort: GM-Island(englischer client)


----------



## Hangatyr (31. Oktober 2007)

Gevater schrieb:


> GMs sind 70 und tragen ne extra gm robe. hab mal von einem nen item wieder gekriegt



harhar, Itemwiederherstellung läuft über Ingamemail.

Und wenn ich nen GM ingame gesehen habe dann war der Level1 und hatte ne GM-Robe an (Lila mit goldenem Saum) 

Wir hatten mal den Prinzenbug das er auf Entkommen stand. So kam ein netter GM (Level1 Gnome Magier) und hat ihn wieder aktiviert. Die nächsten 2 Try´s (dann lag der Prinz in seiner Rolle) hat er uns angefeuert und im klassischen RP-Stil mit uns kommuniziert. 

Der GM beim 2ten mal Bug 14Tage später war Level1 Taurenkrieger, doch dieser schickte uns in den Schachraum und wir konnten ihn nicht sehen nur über die Zoneninfo.


Ein GM muss nicht 70 sein warum auch.


so long


----------



## mightyBaron (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja Merlok, es hat sich einiges Verändert. Die Datenbank könnte/konnte man damals definitiv als Notepad-Dokument Ansehen, anscheinend ist jetzt der richtige Begriff Datenbank.

Durch ein ehemaligen Kollegen bissle informiert worden was sich geändert hat.

Den großteil habe ich so beschrieben vielleicht um es einsichtiger zu gestalten. Man könnte durch aus exakt Faktisch an die Materie gehen.

Es hat sich aber definitiv einiges gelockert um Community-Umgang mit den Spielern. Man hat zwar noch ganz klar seine Richtlinien aber hier und da drückt man mal eine Auge zu.

z.B. GM's und GM-Island, als Spieler siehst du dort keine! Ich habe es alles eher versucht aus der Sicht des Spielers zu beschreiben da man als GM das ganze alles wesentlich anders sieht. Auch ebenso bei den Items, ja kann man haben - spendieren seinem Charakter, aber sehen wird sie kein Spieler.

Das mit der Quote-Funktion ist Grausig! Aber zum Glück funktioniert die *Fett* Funktion ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube es darf kein Text direkt an das "quote" angrenzen. So husch, weiter arbeiten! Wann hast du denn aufgehört im Dienst zu sein? Lag es evtl. an einer Vertraglichen Regelung, nach abgelaufener Zeit zu wechseln? Also von Frankreich (sehr nette Arbeitsbedingungen vs. Irland!) weg nach Irland? Da kostest alles nochmal 10% mehr und der Lohn ist dafür wieder beschissen! ;-)

@Poster über mir: Zu 95% ist das richtig. Damals gab es teilweise noch Probleme mit einigen GM-System (oder besser gesagt Tool-Bereichen so das einige Aufgaben zusätzlich durch Gamemaster übernommen wurden, für die eigentlich die Administration zuständig ist.) (Damals,..)

Achja, noch einmal kurz zu GM-Island. Durch aus ist Sie doch für jeden Erreichbar, nur nicht legitim wollte ich aussagen, damit. Ich sprach ja auch noch von "anderen Secret Places.."

btw. ich hörte von einem startrek raumschiff im nethersturm irgendwo unerreichbar für spieler, bisher hats noch keiner gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ob die geschichte stimmt^^


----------



## Merlok (31. Oktober 2007)

mightyBaron schrieb:


> Das mit der Quote-Funktion ist Grausig! Aber zum Glück funktioniert die *Fett*  ja noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, scheinbar verkraftet das Forum keine Mehrfach-Quotes in einem Posting. Komisch....

Naja wenn sich da was geändert hat isses cool. :-)

Aber das mit Irland kann ich nicht glauben irgendwie. Wurde mir auch von nem GM ingame nicht bestätigt. Blizzard Europe ist in Paris, warum also nach Irland gehen???


----------



## Sebastian198910 (31. Oktober 2007)

Also es gibt schon Spieler die es auf GM Insel geschafft haben hier ein screen dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Es gibt halb 3 Orte die Blizzard nicht gern Zeigt macht mal die Map auf die etwas kleinere Insel bei Kalimdor is die GM Insel, die große in näche des Östlichen Königreiches ist Programmierer Insel und die vielen kleinen oben weiß ich leider nicht. Und wer nicht glaubt das der Screenshot echt ist hier nen Armory Link von mein Char:
Yúnâ - Zirkel des Cenarius 


_Wer Rechtschreib-, Satzbau-, und oder Tippfehler findet, darf sie behalten!_


----------



## Tikume (31. Oktober 2007)

Ausfälle von Koksininjo beseitigt.


----------



## Marykja (31. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn man in Westfall immer die Küste entlangschwimmt, kommt man irgendwann zu soner kleinen Bucht mit nem verlassenen Haus. Wenn man da ist, wird man auch mit "unbekannt" angezeigt... Glaube nicht, dass das ein GM ist...


----------



## mightyBaron (31. Oktober 2007)

Merlok schrieb:


> Ja, scheinbar verkraftet das Forum keine Mehrfach-Quotes in einem Posting. Komisch....
> 
> Naja wenn sich da was geändert hat isses cool. :-)
> 
> Aber das mit Irland kann ich nicht glauben irgendwie. Wurde mir auch von nem GM ingame nicht bestätigt. Blizzard Europe ist in Paris, warum also nach Irland gehen???



Mein Arbeits-Vertrag war so, wie der von einem Kollegen nur das dieser die Bedingungen akzeptiert hat. Um weiter bei Blizzard Angestellter zu bleiben muss man sich nach Irland versetzen lassen.

Dort sind schlechtere Arbeitsbedingungen für den Arbeitnehmer und du zahlst im Endeffekt mehr für dein Essen etc., und erhälst weniger lohn. Sowas wie Streik ist dort ein seltenes Wort,.. da ist nicht alles so "ne wie 1cent weniger? wir streiken ala frankreich oder die feiertags norm.." da können die sagen joah komma arbeiten meh du, haben da noch 100tickets ;-)


----------



## Wagdy (31. Oktober 2007)

Hiho,
Also als ich in Nagrand mit meinem ehemaligen Troll Jäger unterwegs war, traf ich nen GM-Zwerg.

Der war Lvl 70 und sehr nett..fürn Zwerg!

Habe mich mit ihm RP mässig unterhalten, bin ja schliesslich auf RP-Server.
Hatte nur Robe und sonst nix an.
Ahja und er gab mit zum Abschied einen 20er Stack Fisch, passend für mein Level, fand ich auch sehr nett von dem ollen Zwerg.

Sie sind also auch ingame teilweise als Lvl 70 Chars unterwegs und können alle Sprachen sprechen...machen bestimmt auch gerne RP  (manche so wie mein GM^^)

Also machts gut!
Wagdy


----------



## chiccolo (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe gehört das es Gms gibt die es ausnutzen.
Z.B. können sie codes eingeben (wie bei privatserver) z.B. .244 (das sie level 244 werden!!!!)
Die können sich auch voll die coole rüstung kaufen und so...
Die echten , ehrlichen Gms haben nur ne robe sonst nichts. 

Also :
- es gibt die Gm insel ( Mein cousin war schon mal da , da er GM ist (ich war dabei, nichts besonderes))
- GM sind ingame, aber unsichtbar ( das ist auch so ein code)
- Die GM insel ist im meer draussen bei Dunkelküste (glaub ich, bin mir nicht mehr sicher)
- Die Programier insel ist , wie sebastian sagt, irgendwo bei dem östlichen königreich 
- Wenn man kein GM ist kann man trotzdem auf die insel (am besten also Hordeler) (geht am besten ein                      bisschen im i-net suchen, Wie)
- wenn ihr mir das nicht glaubt, braucht ihr gar nicht euren komentar abgeben, isz mir nähmlich scheiss egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (31. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YgPMtnbVVs


----------



## Blechdosenritter (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich find es sehr interesaant wieviele leute hier familienmitlgieder haben die GM sind oder selbst Gm waren.. bis jetzt würde ich nur den beiden Herren glauben die die beiträge schön sachlich dargestellt haben.denen würde ich es glauben das sie Gm sind/waren.

ich bezweifle das es Gms gibt die ihre aufgabe ausnutzen sonst wären sie sehr schnell keine GMs mehr.

 es gibt die Gm insel ( Mein cousin war schon mal da , da er GM ist (ich war dabei, nichts besonderes))
----- ach so. dann stelle ich mir die Fragen:
-Wie warst du dabei? hat dein Cousin dich mitgenommen? wird er wohl nciht dürfen
-du warst bei ihm im Büro in Frankreich? bezweifle das du da so einfach reinkommst.

 wenn ihr mir das nicht glaubt, braucht ihr gar nicht euren komentar abgeben, isz mir nähmlich scheiss egal.
---das sagt wohl aulles aus warum die keiner glauben wird.

ach ja mein toter Hund war Auch GM. Bis zu seinem tod.
ich war auch dabei.
oh mann.

und lasst immer diese youtube scheisse weg... das ist von Privat Servern.Ihr glaub doch nicht ernsthaft das da ein Gm was mit fraps aufnehmen würde und es veröffentlichen würde.. Dann wär er auf der Stelle arbeitslos.


----------



## Merlok (31. Oktober 2007)

Sebastian198910 schrieb:


> Also es gibt schon Spieler die es auf GM Insel geschafft haben hier ein screen dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry aber das ist definitiv NICHT die GM-Insel. Keine Ahnung was Du da gescreent hast aber die GM-Insel ist es nicht. Denn eine Insel ist im Freien zu finden. Was Du da zeigst ist das Innere eines Gebäudes.....

Und übrigens: Die GM-Insel ist auf den Maps (Taste M) NICHT sichtbar! Sie befindet sich nordwestlich von Teldrassil. Also außerhalb der Karte!

Und zur Dev-Isle: Ka wo die ist aber das was Du beschreibst klingt mir eher nach der Insel wo der König von Stornwind rumnlungert. Diese Alcaz Insel oder wie Sie heißt.


----------



## Merlok (31. Oktober 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> Ich find es sehr interesaant wieviele leute hier familienmitlgieder haben die GM sind oder selbst Gm waren.. bis jetzt würde ich nur den beiden Herren glauben die die beiträge schön sachlich dargestellt haben.denen würde ich es glauben das sie Gm sind/waren.
> 
> ich bezweifle das es Gms gibt die ihre aufgabe ausnutzen sonst wären sie sehr schnell keine GMs mehr.
> 
> ...


Sorry für den erneuten Doppelpost!
Genau das wollte ich eigentlich auch grad schreiben Blechdosenritter.
In die Office bei Blizzard Europe kommt man so gar nicht rein. Also als Außenstehender.
Und mit Fraps aufnehmen ist auch nich. Ich musste beispielsweise erstma meinen Boss fragen ob ich meine PSP zum zocken in der Pause mitbringen durfte, denn da is ja ein Speicherstick drin. Und damit wäre theoretisch Datenklau möglich. Ist schon alles abgesichert.
Aber geil war zum Beispiel dass im Pausenraum ne PS2 und ne XBox standen! :-D


----------



## chiccolo (31. Oktober 2007)

Als GM ist man nicht in blizzard center du noob


----------



## Dalmus (31. Oktober 2007)

Merlok schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist definitiv NICHT die GM-Insel. Keine Ahnung was Du da gescreent hast aber die GM-Insel ist es nicht. Denn eine Insel ist im Freien zu finden. Was Du da zeigst ist das Innere eines Gebäudes.....


Richtig, eine Insel ist meistens im Freien zu finden. Selten in der Bank einer Hauptstadt.
Aber schau Dir den Screenshot nochmal genauer an, dann wirst Du entdecken, was der Poster meinte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Merlok schrieb:


> Sorry für den erneuten Doppelpost!


Ganz blöde Frage, aber warum benutzt Du nicht einfach die Editier-Funktion? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mightyBaron (31. Oktober 2007)

*Merlok*, der König wurde verschoben durch AQ-Öffnungs Event oder Unsichtbar geflaggt, das weiß ich garnicht mehr jetzt.

Ich habe so eben die E-Mail von meinem ehemaligen Kollegen erhalten.  Bezüglich Irland, hat Blizzard dort die besseren Bedingungen Mitarbeiter zu Kontrollieren. Frankreich ist sehr Kompliziert, da dort ja immer wieder schnell gestreikt wird und die Einhaltung der Feiertage sehr ernstgenommen werden. Dadurch ist Irland lukrativer. Alle Gamemaster (evtl. auch andere Abteilungen) ab einem gewissen Einstiegsdatum haben eine Frist auf 2-Jahre (nicht bestätigt.) bei Blizzard, wer dann weiter als Blizzard-Angestellter arbeiten möchte, muss damit rechnen, bzw. einen neuen Vertrag annehmen mit Bedingungen für die Versetzung nach Irland. Zwar hat man wieder eine Agentur an der Seite, aber dort sind die Lebensbedingungen wesentlich anders. Essen kostet gleich nochmal mehr, etc. und du erhälst im Wert-Vergleich eigentlich auch weniger Lohn vom Leistungs-Verhältniss.

*Chiccolo*, sicherlich. Schon mit bekommen, Kinder-Country's sind nun 20 Cent teurer bei Edaka. Ich finde das unverschämt und du?

*Blechdosenritter*, also ich habe 7 Familienmitglieder und mindestens 12-Freunde und 3 Kumpels die alle GM gewesen sind und ich war aufjedenfall bei allen Anwesend! Warst du nicht auch dabei? ;-) *Ironie, ist das lieblichste der Welt!*

*Marykja*, du beschreibst Newmans Landing. Der Ort ist ohne Probleme zu erreichen. Gewisse Zonen werden nicht sofort vom Server gecachet. Wie gesagt so kann öfters ein Unbekannt Effekt auftreten. Bei Newmans Landing glaube ich allerdings das dieser nie Nament-Lich im Regions-Register verzeichnit gewesen ist. :-)

*achja und...*
Die Cola-Automaten sind die besten! Nicht die PSP oder sonst was! Sowie der zweite Monitor für Youtube! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlok (31. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Richtig, eine Insel ist meistens im Freien zu finden. Selten in der Bank einer Hauptstadt.
> Aber schau Dir den Screenshot nochmal genauer an, dann wirst Du entdecken, was der Poster meinte.
> 
> 
> ...


Weil scheinbar keine Mehrfach-Quotes funktionieren. Aber mal schaun ob es diesmal geht.
Den Screenshot schau ich mir gleich nochmal an.



chiccolo schrieb:


> Als GM ist man nicht in blizzard center du noob


Falls Du mich meintest, würde ich erstmal gerne wissen was Du mit Blizzard Center meinst. Dann bitte ich Dich höflich zu sein. Ich habe Dich auch nicht mit Wörtern wie Noob beschimpft.
Und zuletzt ist man mit ABSOLUTER Sicherheit in der OFFICE von Blizzard Europe. Oder wo sonst arbeitet Deiner Meinung nach ein GM? Von zu Hause oder wie? Zuviel Private Server gespielt???



mightyBaron schrieb:


> *Blechdosenritter*, also ich habe 7 Familienmitglieder und mindestens 12-Freunde und 3 Kumpels die alle GM gewesen sind und ich war aufjedenfall bei allen Anwesend! Warst du nicht auch dabei? ;-) *Ironie, ist das lieblichste der Welt!*


Ich glaube dass Blechdosenritter nicht Dich damit meinte. Wenn ich es richtig lese geht er davon aus dass wir 2 GMs sind/waren. Zumindest für mich stimmt das. Bei Dir scheinbar auch. Naja ich war mal GM. Zu wenig Kohle für französische Verhältnisse ehrlich gesagt. Aber das sieht man erst wenn man länger dort leben muss leider.


----------



## mightyBaron (31. Oktober 2007)

Na, pss. Der ist einer von diesen Verdrehten! Einer vom Back-Office und Account-Management! Die wissen ja nicht mal mehr wo der Ausgang und Eingang ist, ich habe gehört die schlafen auf Ihren unbequemen Rollis!

*Merlok*, den Satz zu Blechdosenritter meinte ich auch mehr als Ironie zum Chiccolo, daher auch das Nachwort in den Sternchen.^^
Ja, nun und jetzt das ganze nochmal in Irland. Top-Bedingungen für Blizzard, noch schlechter für Arbeitnehmer!


----------



## Merlok (31. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Richtig, eine Insel ist meistens im Freien zu finden. Selten in der Bank einer Hauptstadt.
> Aber schau Dir den Screenshot nochmal genauer an, dann wirst Du entdecken, was der Poster meinte.
> 
> 
> ...


So Screenshot nochmal begutachtet. Verdammt diese kleinen Details. :-D

OK, dann war der Spieler tatsächlich auf der GM-Insel, vorausgesetzt es wurde nicht nachbearbeitet. Dann muss es aber entweder zu Beta Zeiten gewesen sein (was ich aufgrund von den Örtlichkeiten ausschließen würde) oder durch Hacks/Exploits oder es war auf einem Private Server (würde ich auch ausschließen da ja nachgefragt wurde wie er dorthin gekommen ist).



mightyBaron schrieb:


> *Merlok*, den Satz zu Blechdosenritter meinte ich auch mehr als Ironie zum Chiccolo, daher auch das Nachwort in den Sternchen.^^
> Ja, nun und jetzt das ganze nochmal in Irland. Top-Bedingungen für Blizzard, noch schlechter für Arbeitnehmer!


Na dann isses ja gut dass ich Ende 2005 aufgehört habe. Da lässt es sich doch bei der IBM Deutschland besser arbeiten. :-P Und natürlich auch in Deutschland und nicht in Frankreich oder Irland.


----------



## Jueliee (31. Oktober 2007)

also:ich hab mal nen GM ingame gesehen aufm server Teldrassil so :lvl1 blaue GM robe und handschuhe 
zwerg mit geldroten bart wie jeder player es sich machn kann....und er hat mir den buff "piraten köstum gegnben als ich ihn nach soner robe gefragt habt sachte der:"das kommt mit dem job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Isegrim (31. Oktober 2007)

Mehrfache und ineinander verschachtelte Quotes funktionieren in der Tat. Man muß nur folgendes Schema beachten:


```
[QUOTE][QUOTE][QUOTE]aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa[/QUOTE]
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb[/QUOTE]
cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc[/QUOTE]
```

Daraus kann dann so etwas entstehen:



> > > > > The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog. The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog. The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog. The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog. The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog. The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog. The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog. The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Max jagt im komplett verwahrlosten Taxi quer durch Bayern. Max jagt im komplett verwahrlosten Taxi quer durch Bayern. Max jagt im komplett verwahrlosten Taxi quer durch Bayern. Max jagt im komplett verwahrlosten Taxi quer durch Bayern. Max jagt im komplett verwahrlosten Taxi quer durch Bayern.
> ...


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (31. Oktober 2007)

ALso ich habe gehört das GMs lvl 250 sind und ihr equip können die über irgend ne seite oda ein programm auf ihren char laden sinn aba alles extra GM items unn ich glaube die ham irgendwie so ne eigene welt wo die rumhopsen (da bin ich mir aba nich sicher hab ich nur gehört) aba gesheen hab ich noch einen!


----------



## chiccolo (31. Oktober 2007)

@ Merlock
Will keinen streit oder so (auch nicht mit den andern)
Aber ich Glaube, jeder sagt das was er glaubt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das pic von der GM insel ... weiss nicht ob das echt ist, aber auf der insel steht sone hütte (also könnte es sein das das pic im haus gemacht wurde???)


----------



## Blechdosenritter (31. Oktober 2007)

richtig.. ich gehe davon aus das ihr beiden wirklich gms wart und ich verstehe auch warum ihr es nciht mehr seid ^^ . da gabs mal nen Bericht über eure arbeitsbedingungen und so.. nicht so vielversprechnender Beruf.

Joahr war ein kleines Familientreffen bei Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LOL
ZITAT(chiccolo @ 31.10.2007, 13:31) 

Als GM ist man nicht in blizzard center du noob
------
ich geh davon aus das er mich beschimpfen wollte. ^^
und ich glaub er denkt das es nur das Blizzard Hauptstudio in Amerika gibt wo nur der Chef sitzt und sein Cousin von zu Hause arbeitet * Privat Server hust*
apropo.. Ich hab mal Bericht gelesen wo die in Amerika waren.. hattet ihr kein Eigenes Kino, Flipper Automaten und ca 1000Comics zum lesen, sowie billiard tische und Couch Garnituren? ihr armen in Paris... ^^
jetzt wisst ihr auch warum auf den teuren DELL Servern Made in Ireland steht. bessere Qualität als in Taiwan zu fast gleichen Konditionen.
na ja dabei nicht ganz.. ich musste  leider draussen bleiben. ^^
weiss nur das eine Zentrale ( glaub das ist die in Paris sogar ) kein Firmenzeichen an der Fassade hat um zu verhindern das man sofort erkennt das es sich umBlizzard handelt. und das man durch ne richtig dicke schleusentü muss um reinzukommen in den internen Bereich des Büros.halt richtig schöne sicherheitsbedingungen.Und das mit der Psp is ja sowieso Norm. hat mein Cousin bei Ford in Köln auch. die dürfen nichtmal ein kamera Handy mitbringen.


----------



## mightyBaron (31. Oktober 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> apropo.. Ich hab mal Bericht gelesen wo die in Amerika waren.. hattet ihr kein Eigenes Kino, Flipper Automaten und ca 1000Comics zum lesen, sowie billiard tische und Couch Garnituren? ihr armen in Paris... ^^
> jetzt wisst ihr auch warum auf den teuren DELL Servern Made in Ireland steht. bessere Qualität als in Taiwan zu fast gleichen Konditionen.
> na ja dabei nicht ganz.. ich musste  leider draussen bleiben. ^^
> weiss nur das eine Zentrale ( glaub das ist die in Paris sogar ) kein Firmenzeichen an der Fassade hat um zu verhindern das man sofort erkennt das es sich umBlizzard handelt. und das man durch ne richtig dicke schleusentü muss um reinzukommen in den internen Bereich des Büros.halt richtig schöne sicherheitsbedingungen.Und das mit der Psp is ja sowieso Norm. hat mein Cousin bei Ford in Köln auch. die dürfen nichtmal ein kamera Handy mitbringen.



Doch sicherlich gibt es in Paris auch eine Top-Einrichtung, Relaxe Bereich, mit allem vielen Anbindungen. Direkt daneben ist Disneyland (Hust..Erlebnis!). Die Sicherheits-Richtlinien in solchen Firmen sind sehr hoch. Alles was Speicher, Medien-Funktionen besitz muss Zertifiziert, Genehmigt, Kontrolliert werden. Teilweise werden Gegenstände wie Foto'Handys sonstiges bei jedem Verlassen kontrolliert, wenn man es mitnehmen wollte. (Das nutzen von Foren (außer den Internen / WoW) war untersagt etc. bzw. glaube dann erlaubt worden aber jeder Schritt wird protokolliert, wie üblich. Wie lange du welche Webseite besuchst, etc. wie oft - wenn man es mal übertrieben hat konnte es passieren das der Senior dich zum Gespräch einläd und du ne kleine Pauke erhälst bezüglich der Nutzung des "Dienst"-Internet. (Sofern die Webseiten nicht gesperrt waren.)

*An Chiccolo,* ich muss dir sogar Recht geben, (was ich nicht für möglich gehalten hätte.) trifft dies zu 50% der Community im meisten Fall zu. Wie gesagt, du kannst einige Informationen auf Seite 6 erhalten die immer noch korrekt sein müssten. Teilweise nach gebessert durch Merlok oder hinzugefügt.

Juhu, endlich Arbeit hier, ich muss dann mal aus dem Forum verschwinden.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (31. Oktober 2007)

disneyland is blöd. ic hwar da einmal.
1. Hotel is ne Woche vorher zu hälfte abgebrannt
2. nur Regen
3. jed 2e Attraktion war wegen Wartung geschlossen
4. kein Parade mitbekommen weil es Freitags schon wieder nach Hause ging.
also morgens bis Gar de Nord mit der Bahn zur Arbeit ^^..
Jaja immer diese Firmenausflüge dann ^^ Ihr sollt arbeite nda und nich mit micky mouse rummhantieren ^^


----------



## chiccolo (31. Oktober 2007)

Hey Leute 
kein scheiss aber bei der Newmans Landing war ich schon :
ich war mit meinem nachtelf dudu level 15 leid in teldrassil zu questen, also wollte ich nach sturmwind.
Nach mehreren versuchen durch das sumpfgebiet nach loch modan zu kommen, dache ich mir : "warum nicht bei menethil immer am ufer entlang nach westfall??? (ok ich war in noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Also schwammm ich bei menethil neben den murlocs vorbei und das (während ich zu mittag ass) immer neben der steilen küste entlag nach westfall.
Mann war ich glücklich , das es dort am rand keine mops gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgend wann entdeckte ich auf der minimap eine "einbuchtung" . als ich dort ankam war genau das , was auf dem Pic zu sehen ist (auf den link drücken)

Als ich das Haus erforschte und auch dahinter suchte, aber nichts fand, gab ich die suche auf , schwamm weiter ,und wunderte mich über diesen ort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry den link hier
http://www.wowwiki.com/Newman%27s_Landing
Könnt ja mal selbst nachsehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (31. Oktober 2007)

Bitte die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Editierfunktion nicht vergessen!


----------



## yii (31. Oktober 2007)

kann ich bestäten, bei mir auf dalvengyr kam da ein 70er pala


----------



## Darkoli (31. Oktober 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Hmm man munkelt, dass man Spieler, die was böses angestellt haben, auf die GM-Island in einen "verhörraum" portet, um sie über ein Ereignis zu befragen. Ist aber nur eine Legende.
> (...)



den raum gibt es aber wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. ich geb zu ich hab damals per "zeppelin-hack" der damals in 1.12 funzte die GM-Insel erkundet... wenn man im GM-Haus von oben auf den Tisch sprang und in dem moment /logout betätigte, saß man irgendwie IN dem tisch und konnte unter den boden schauen, wo ein großer viereckiger texturloser raum mit einem stuhl drinnen war.

2. aber wenn man von einen gm verhört wird bekommt man nur die 2 debuffs ("Sie können nur mit GMs reden" und "Eingefroren") und wird an ne stelle geportet in der nähe wo man nicht von anderen spielern gesehen wird. (z.b. vor og wird man etwas nach oben geportet AUF og.)

zu 2. kann ich aber nur von einem kumpel sprechen der gebannt wurd weil er damals sich ein portal per modelchange erschaffte mit dem er in den smaragdgrünen traum kam. ^^


hier noch n screen aus nem alten vid von mir wo ich auf gm-island war:
http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/9379/gmxa5.jpg


----------



## Deleo (31. Oktober 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass sie lvl 1 sind. Ein GM erstellt sich einen Charakter und der wird dann zur GM-Insel geportet und ausgestattet mit Robe und co. ein lvl up auf 70 ist schlichtweg unnötig für sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gms sind meines wissens 255 nur kann es sein das es nicht angezeigt wirt.
so hab ich es gesehen, und wenn du auf einen eigenen server gehst siehste es selber,außerdem labern hier viele leute dummes zeug muss ich mal feststellen :-D


----------



## Merlok (31. Oktober 2007)

Also in Paris prangt ein riesiges Blizzard Entertainment Schild draussen am Gebäude. Also war das vielleicht eher in Amerika was Du meinst Blechdosenritter.
Und Schleuse kann man es nicht nennen, eher dicke fette Sicherheitstür. Aber ja sowas gibts schon. Ist alles stark kontrolliert.
Die Bedingungen dort sind wirklich nicht toll. Mal als Beispiel meine Wohnung:
22m² Wohnung für 590 EUR Miete! Das ist kein Scherz! Das war gut 1/3 meines Nettomonatslohns dort!



Darkoli schrieb:


> hier noch n screen aus nem alten vid von mir wo ich auf gm-island war:
> http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/9379/gmxa5.jpg


Gibts davon auch noch den Link zum Video? Denn soweit ich mich erinnern kann gab es diese Lokation nicht auf der GM-Insel.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (31. Oktober 2007)

ist halt paris... alles mies ^^
na ja weiss auc hnit warum das da so teuer ist.. is doch nix besonderes da. ein oller stahl turm, ein 8 spuriges verkehrschaos und en olles Bordell* moulin rouge oder wie mans schreibt*
gm = drückerkolonne
man wird mit tollen sachen gelockt und man bekommt die hölle.. na ja so schlimm wird es wohl nicht sein. 
zur tür. jap so wars auch von mir gemeint danke für die verbesserung.


----------



## Bother (31. Oktober 2007)

Sehr unwahrscheinlich das du bei der such Eingabe jemanden gefunden hast, der wirklich auf der Insel war.
Das Gebiet heißt meines Wissens nicht gm-island sondern Programmer Isle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. Programmierer-Insel im Deutschen Client.

Edit:
Sry gibt auch ein GM Island 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was ist dann Programmer Isle?


----------



## mightyBaron (31. Oktober 2007)

Merlok schrieb:


> Also in Paris prangt ein riesiges Blizzard Entertainment Schild draussen am Gebäude. Also war das vielleicht eher in Amerika was Du meinst Blechdosenritter.
> Und Schleuse kann man es nicht nennen, eher dicke fette Sicherheitstür. Aber ja sowas gibts schon. Ist alles stark kontrolliert.
> Die Bedingungen dort sind wirklich nicht toll. Mal als Beispiel meine Wohnung:
> 22m² Wohnung für 590 EUR Miete! Das ist kein Scherz! Das war gut 1/3 meines Nettomonatslohns dort!
> Gibts davon auch noch den Link zum Video? Denn soweit ich mich erinnern kann gab es diese Lokation nicht auf der GM-Insel.



Bei dem Bild handelt es sich nicht um einen Fake, aus der PoV sieht man die 1. Etage im GM-Island (Guildhousing/GM House) und schaut zur Ost-Seite (im Haus..) sofern ich jetzt hier nicht falsch liege.

Ich denke dieses Bild ist Legitim. Juhu noch 20 Minuten und Feierabend!


----------



## Archîlles (31. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Wusst ich doch das es wer falsch verstehn würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist ein schwätzer Oo 
natürlich hat ein gm den godmode, er kann auch wild durch die gegend fliegen und er kann auf befehl mobs einfach umfallen lassen! woher ich das weiß? persönliche erfahrung!
für die leute die sich noch an den anfang von bc erinnern.. aran war ja des öfteren mal verbuggt (nachdem man ihn gekillt hatte, öffnete sich die tür nach draußen nicht. man konnte auch den kerl unten im eingang des turms nicht ansprechen und sich hoch porten - die id hatte den kill manchmal nicht verzeichnet). nachdem dies wieder mal der fall war, schrieben wir ein ticket. während der bearbeitung des tickets machten wir weiter und gingen zum prinzen. wir standen oben, und wollten grad mit dem kampf beginnen, also durch die tür auf seinen "balkon" ^^... doch da schrieb der gm unseren leader an und fragte ob wir kurz hätten, er sagt ja. und ZACK stand plötzlich ein undead gm vor uns und begrüßte uns mit den worten:"Hier ist der schlüsseldienst". wir haben dick gefeiert im ts und haben erst mal screens gemacht. der gm ist darauf kurz abgehaun. man hörte wie aran anfing zu schreien - der gm hatte den encounter gestartet - und 1 sec danach auch gleich zu boden ging ^^ (das zum thema kein .kill -.-)
der gm tauchte wieder vor uns auf und sagte noch irgendwas sehr amüsantes. nachdem wir uns wieder einbekommen hatten, fragten wir den gm ob er uns vllt dabei zuschauen wolle wie wir den prinzen killen. er hatte nix dagegen und fragte ob uns das denn recht wäre. also encounter gestartet, lief alles bestens.. das lustigste war, das der gm sich in die infernals und ihr ae feuer reinsetzte und anfing zu jubeln ( godmode? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
nach dem kill gratulierte er uns, verabschiedete sich freundlich, flog noch ein wenig durch den raum und verschwand dann. das zum thema gm.. war meine beste erfahrung mit dennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archîlles (31. Oktober 2007)

Bother schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich das du bei der such Eingabe jemanden gefunden hast, der wirklich auf der Insel war.
> Das Gebiet heißt meines Wissens nicht gm-island sondern Programmer Isle
> 
> 
> ...



kann sein das ich mich da irre, aber ich glaub das is die insel wo die entwickler neue sachen testen. sprich mobs, encounter, items.


----------



## Donnerschlag (31. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

ich hatte keinen Bock, mir alle 8 Seiten durchzulesen, aber ich hatte auch schon mal ein ähliches Erlebnis (pre BC).
Ich suche öfters mal nachts so gegen 4 Uhr oder später nach /who 60 oder bzw jetzt nach /who 70, um zu sehen, wer noch alles on ist. Als mir damals ein 60er Pala auf der GM-INsel ausgespuckt wurde, war ich doch etwas überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wegen der Kürschnerei auf 192 nicht wundern, ich glaube das war kurz nach dem Patch, seit dem man Sachen nicht mehr mit Skill 1 entzaubern kann. Hatte vorher Kürschnern verlernt und hab das da gerade wieder hochgeskillt*gg*

Achja, und ich hatte natürlich gleich versucht, mit Rechtsklick in der Liste den "GM" anzuflüstern, aber da wurde mir besagte Chatmeldung ausgegeben. Trotzdem stand der "GM" noch weiterhin in der Liste drin.


----------



## GobliN (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab schonmal nen echten GM im Spiel gesehen.
Damals als der Prinz noch verbuggt war in Kara.
Plötzlich huscht da ein Nachtelf mit einer Speed vorbei - bestimmt 500% faster, aber ohne mount.
Der ist dann direkt in nen Trashmob gelaufen den wir stehen gelassen haben + das er uns dann gewhipt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



helfen konnte er uns nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bother (31. Oktober 2007)

> kann sein das ich mich da irre, aber ich glaub das is die insel wo die entwickler neue sachen testen. sprich mobs, encounter, items.


Klingt logisch, wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann jetzt sein das das egal ist aber in dem such 'GM-Island' gibt es ein '-'. Bei dem Gebiet das ich gefunden hab aber nicht. Somit kann eigentlich keiner auf der Insel gefunden werden, weil der Name ja falsch geschrieben wurde.

Edit:
Im Deutschen heißt das Gebiet GM-Insel also mit - im Englischen gibt es kein -.  Falsch wäre es aber trotzdem, wen das - eine Relevanz hat.


----------



## Dracun (31. Oktober 2007)

was ich net evrstehe das ihr immer noch andiesem völlig langweiligen thema ruzmkaut...............
1. haben euch wohl 2 leutz einiges zum thema erklärt(wo man nach ihren angaben zu trauen könnte das sie wirklich mal für blizz gearbeitet haben)
2. ist es doch eh egal ihr kommt ohne "illegale" hilfe net druff ende aus ^^

in diesem sinne danke an die beiden 

Herren mightyBaron & Merlok


----------



## Burningflame (31. Oktober 2007)

Also bei meinem Freund im Raid war ein GM der halt auch aktiv mitraidete, im Raid hat er natürlich ganz normal mitgespielt  und nicht seine besonderen Fähigkeiten genutzt.Wusste halt nur keiner ausser der Rl und sein Sohn und somit auch ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badeye (31. Oktober 2007)

LOOOL das war bei uns auf dem Server Malygos au so


----------



## Öbelix1 (31. Oktober 2007)

Also wie genau kommt man jetz auf di eGN-Inseln???


----------



## Katze (31. Oktober 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bug ein "Realm" kann aus mehreren Server bestehen.
> Wechselst du die Zone muss der neue Server erst angefragt werden wo sich die spieler befinden was aber erst kommt wenn der spieler bzw sein Rechner mit laden fertig ist und sein char auf der Karte steht.



ja aber er sagte er hat die suchfunktion öfters aktualisiert.... lesen hilft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ariox (31. Oktober 2007)

OMG gm´s kann man nicht sehen weil sie nicht im spiel sind die sitzen da irgendwo und bekommen tickets die haben ja auch keien zeit zum spiele können ja net mal ein schritt laufen weil immer tickets kommen und es kommt mal vor das sie in wow rein komm und das dan nur wenn jemand richitg stecken bleibt. woher ich das weis lesen.


----------



## Gevater (31. Oktober 2007)

man kann im ordner was umschreiben sodass man mit dem zeppe hinkommt, da zeppes wie kleine inis sind


----------



## TanisBln (3. November 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

interessant, dass es doch auch noch andere GMs gibt, die hier schreiben. Freut mich sehr. Das mit der GM Insel ist wichtig, erinnert ihr euch auch noch daran, dass es da sogar einen Friedhof gibt? Klar, ohne Geistheiler, aber an meinem letzten Arbeitstag habe ich mich echt gefragt, warum die Gräber da sind ... ob wir da jetzt auch liegen bzw. unsere virtuellen Avatare?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Asoriel (3. November 2007)

Na also ich glaub da irgendwie nicht so ganz dran....


----------



## mightyBaron (3. November 2007)

TanisBln schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> interessant, dass es doch auch noch andere GMs gibt, die hier schreiben. Freut mich sehr. Das mit der GM Insel ist wichtig, erinnert ihr euch auch noch daran, dass es da sogar einen Friedhof gibt? Klar, ohne Geistheiler, aber an meinem letzten Arbeitstag habe ich mich echt gefragt, warum die Gräber da sind ... ob wir da jetzt auch liegen bzw. unsere virtuellen Avatare?
> 
> ...



Dort wird bestimmt "Triggi" ruhen oder besser bekannt als Blechdose ruhen und noch der ein oder andere in der Gedankenbox stecken in der Gruft wie Vashkano. Es erinnert mich ein wenig an Counter-Strike, die versteckten Boxen in den Wenden mit Credits & anderem. Ein Easteregg nur für sich ganz allein und memorien.

Wenn ich mich recht insinne war der Friedhof, vom Steg aus ein wenig rechts nach oben auf dem Hügel? Ich kann aber durchaus falsch liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Jan


----------



## Holyshit (3. November 2007)

Shahaa schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> Als ich heute mim twink auf ne Gruppe für Gnome gewartet habe, habe ich ein bisschen mit der ,,Who-Funktion"   gespielt....und sehe da:
> 
> 
> ...




Es gibt hacks damit kommt man auf die GM Insel aber man bekommt sofort einen Bann.


----------



## TanisBln (5. November 2007)

Holyshit schrieb:


> Es gibt hacks damit kommt man auf die GM Insel aber man bekommt sofort einen Bann.



Ja, rechts an einem Baum direkt am Strand ^^.
Sich auf die GM-Insel zu beamen ist eine schlechte Idee, wir hatten da mal einen, der war sofort gebannt. Da versteht Blizzard leider keinen Spaß.

Schönen Abend noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Rondriak (5. November 2007)

<Gm> sind meist Level 70ig und normale InGame Charaktere!

Sie Zeigen sich zB wenn du nen Bug hast, oder wenn du Items wiederhergestellt bekommst und sind dann nur für DICH sichtbar

*auf link zu pic zeig*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg

Ron


----------



## Dunham (5. November 2007)

zum thema gms und echte chars:
lest euch mal den tread: beste gm sprüche (oder so^^) durch. da werden teilweise begegnungen mit gms geschildert. Gms sind normalerweise unsichtbar, können sich hinporten wo immer se grad hinwollen und können sich auch sichtbar machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bone91 (6. November 2007)

Also Gm's sprechen einen meistens mit einem Char der anderen Fraktion an.
Wenn keine Items ersetzt werden müssen o.Ä.
Man kann sie also, in die FL adden, mit einem Char der anderen Fraktion, natürlich nur auf PvE-Servern.


----------



## mightyBaron (7. November 2007)

bone91 schrieb:


> Also Gm's sprechen einen meistens mit einem Char der anderen Fraktion an.
> Wenn keine Items ersetzt werden müssen o.Ä.
> Man kann sie also, in die FL adden, mit einem Char der anderen Fraktion, natürlich nur auf PvE-Servern.



Deine Fantasie brennt durch meine Junge,..


----------

